# Official Secrets of OWNERS (please) Four Seasons Aviara Thread



## GregGH

Hi
Let me explain the subject line -- would prefer owners and issues & 'things' that owners like to share for four Seasons Aviara.  There are lots of other threads for dogs in TS, or why pay hi MF's ... etc ...  for a general issues -- try one of those threads, please.

Background:
-Four Seasons Aviara is less like a 'normal' timeshare and 'kindof' more like the level of accommodations generally written up in the 'Non-traditional Interval Ownership' folder ... hence I am posting it here.

Possible topics for this thread ( as one can keep any thread on topic - after a while they all stray )
- what is NEW , improved or different
- things that make you stay better ( or worse )
- secrets you have learned you wish to share.   All contribute to a better experience while at FSA.

=========================================
So - lets kick off the thread and see if it gets any traction ( or it dies a lonely death )

1)  NEW SOAP - gone is BVLGARI and in comes L'Occitane( http://www.loccitane.com/a-true-story,29,1,2270,34000.htm ) --a big storey???  - well - it was to my wife, anyways!

2) new mattresses - I asked and a supervisor says they replace every 10  years - doing in  a rolling replacement.  Kind of funny to see a truck wisking away a couple tied down - some one is getting a great used mattress.  These beds are far too comfortable.

3) finally found about Pelly's ( by accident ) in Ralphs mall (on way to Ocean) in middle of plaza in walkway to back - ( http://www.pellysfish.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=11 )  the reviews in Yelp.com and Tripadvisor.com hold pretty true - a great place for lunch with the locals.  If you didn't know about it - you would never chance upon it.

We did 3 weeks thus year - booked 5 wks for next year

Greg

Added 12-26-13:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/193810400/four-seasons-aviara-one-bedroom-floor-plan

http://www.scribd.com/doc/193810399/Four-Seasons-Aviara-Two-Bedroom-Floor-Plan

http://www.scribd.com/doc/193810398/Four-Seasons-Aviara-Property-Map


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

there are other owners here too arent there? i know *vineyarder* used to be.

if you have questions about FS scottsdale (again presumably some owners here) i know one owner that is online.

its certainly interesting TUG never made a four seasons forum. although youre right, would probably get a lot of nonowners / nonprospective. this forum should be a lot better in that regard.


----------



## chibuilder

Thanks for seeting this up.  I'm sure we will all get some great use out of it.  I own 2 Platinum weeks at FSA and it is always one of our family's best annual vacations.  Pelly's is great.  We tend to b "regulars" at a bunch of the same places and I've amassed a decent file of restaurants and places to visit.  Everything from Knockout Pizza (great NYC style slice near the beach in downtown Carlsbad) to NineTen (our favorite market-fresh dinner in La Jolla) and from Legoland to the tourmaline mine.  ....on a different front, glad to hear about the switch back to the L'Occitane.  We thought the other was a step down in quality even if the name indicated otherwise (perhaps...).


----------



## Sir Newf

Greg, thanks for doing this..
I'd like tips on trading 1/2 of our Aviara for Troon.  Other than II, can this be done thru Four Seasons?  
Loving Four Seasons and am not at all bothered by maint. fees..anyone else agree?  Only wish we could trade more easily.
Also, considering selling Westin-Kierland and Laguna Shores for a Troon.


----------



## chibuilder

Sir Newf said:


> Greg, thanks for doing this..
> I'd like tips on trading 1/2 of our Aviara for Troon.  Other than II, can this be done thru Four Seasons?
> Loving Four Seasons and am not at all bothered by maint. fees..anyone else agree?  Only wish we could trade more easily.
> Also, considering selling Westin-Kierland and Laguna Shores for a Troon.



Have you tried posting an "Exchange" ad on the TUG marketplace?  I've never tried to trade for Troon but I did recently make a trade via TUG for a spot in Mexico next year.  As for direct exchanges via Four Seasons, you are supposed to be able to do this with Four Seasons so you might also contact owners services to see what they can help with, but keep in mind that Aviara is bigger than Troon.  Other than these options, I know that other sources like SFX and Redweek exist for making exchanges, too, and I wouldn't rule out Craigslist.   

A couple of my friends who own at Troon (one of them actually introduced us to Four Seasons Aviara and is how we ended up at Aviara...purchased resale, of course) actually prefer Aviara to Troon so if their preference is any sort of indicator, my guess is that a posting on the TUG marketplace would yield results.   

I've never used II for a trade because TUG worked without the fees much quicker than II.  I hope that helps.


----------



## Steve

I own at both Four Seasons Aviara and Four Seasons Scottsdale.  They are quite different, but I love them both.  Aviara is more formal and more elegant.  Scottsdale is more laid back, has wonderful architecture, and has an exceptionally friendly staff.  I'm happy to answer any questions if I can be of help.

Steve


----------



## GregGH

The internet keeps giving us so many helpful things - hard to keep up ... any of you tried Panoramio ?  Part of Google (now)   A handy way to share photo's and tag to a map

http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=33.107504&ln=-117.283859&z=3&k=2&a=1&tab=1

I posted two balcony shots (may take a day for updating ??) from the Summits - a few other shots but not many - might you have one or two to share?  Disclaimer --I am a not a good photographer but I love my iPhone.

I keep asking the same question year after year -- how can this place have no flying insects ??   We live in a wonderful spot on Lake Erie -- but - boy - do we share our spot of  heaven with a gazillion bugs in the spring & summer.  Our birds are well feed.  Must be vegan birds in Carlsbad?

Greg

ps - and just so others won't think this is just a one sided thread on how wonderful FSA is -- how about the next thing to update is the sound system in the living room ...what .. no iPod dock!  The bedroom radio with ipod dock is really handy ... or a sound system that plays thru whole condo.  ??


----------



## GregGH

Bump -- some non-owners may read this - great ...  have a look at this ....

http://www.fourseasons.com/interlud...DateStamp=&web_id=&campaign=&post_part=&path=

I hope this url above copies well

Greg

ps - Owners --do you get the BoD minutes?  Interesting on budget for upgrades - looking forward to see the changes ( hope I get better wine glasses ...


----------



## Steve

Hi Greg,

The recent upgrades in Scottsdale are really nice.  I'm sure that Four Seasons will do a great job at Aviara as well.  

On another note, it is funny that the results of the arbitration between Four Seasons and the hotel owner have never been made public.  I have stopped worrying about it, but I'm still curious as to what has happened.

Steve


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

http://www.your-story.org/arbitrati...-regarding-four-seasons-resort-aviara-181533/

FS is out

but they will still manage the TS right?


----------



## scoccermom

FS will no longer manage the hotel.  TS has how many more years under FS management?  Could be 20 or 2.  FS is not disclosing this.  I'm guessing when the remaining TS are all sold out, FS will exit per the contract.

Hyatt will take over under the Park Hyatt brand, which is two rungs below FS. The arbitration panel found that FS did not breach its obligation or fiduciary duty under its FSA.  

Basically, FS will be paid to leave.

Anyway you want to spin it, this is not good for the TS.


----------



## chibuilder

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> http://www.your-story.org/arbitrati...-regarding-four-seasons-resort-aviara-181533/
> 
> FS is out
> 
> but they will still manage the TS right?




I just called the Four Seasons global reservation number and asked the agent how the residence club was affected by the news.  She confirmed what we already knew which is that the Residence Club property remains with Four Seasons but I questioned further regarding usage of Hotel amenities like spa and restaurant and after checking with a supervisor, the woman I was speaking with told me that the arbitration ruling specifically calls for the the Residence Club owners and guests to receive continued usage privileges of the hotel amenities in perpetuity as a condition of the agreement (spa, restaurants, etc.....)  Let's see how this information is relayed to us, as owners, by Four Seasons.


----------



## zentraveler

> scoccermom said:
> 
> 
> 
> FS will no longer manage the hotel.  TS has how many more years under FS management?  Could be 20 or 2.  FS is not disclosing this.  I'm guessing when the remaining TS are all sold out, FS will exit per the contract.
> 
> Hyatt will take over under the Park Hyatt brand, which is two rungs below FS. The arbitration panel found that FS did not breach its obligation or fiduciary duty under its FSA.
> 
> Basically, FS will be paid to leave.
> 
> Anyway you want to spin it, this is not good for the TS.
Click to expand...


I hadn't seen this thread and also posted the link to the San Diego paper article about this in a separate post. Happy to hear about the perpetual use of the hotel, but the loss of the name and the brand (Park Hyatt's are nice but NOT the FS) is really a loss. And it certainly does not appear that this will be temporary. Anyone have thoughts about whether this will effect trading substantially?


----------



## GregGH

Hi

just wondering if we could keep this thread for what we know  --and use  this thread ( called Hyatt selected to Manage ... >>> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120271

for the speculation and guessing on the future - 

Meant in the most positive nature - thanks

Greg


----------



## GregGH

Post this FYI for anyone interested ....   summary of FAQ questions from Manager at FSA received yesterday ...  the wife will be happy with the Spa/Fitness Gym being open

Hay - anyone been there recently ??

Greg H


Frequently Asked Questions
1) Will Four Seasons stay as manager of the Residence Club?
Yes, Four Seasons will continue to manage the Residence Club. We highly value our relationships with our Residence Club owners and are committed to maintaining the unique Four Seasons experience that distinguishes home ownership at the Residence Club.
2) How will the change in hotel management affect my annual assessments?
We do not expect this transition to result in an increase in your annual assessments.
3) Will Residence Club owners maintain signing privileges at the hotel?
Yes, signing privileges for Residence Club owners will remain intact and continue as before.
4) Will access to hotel facilities be available?
Yes, access to the hotel’s facilities and amenities will continue uninterrupted. This means that Residence Club owners will enjoy the same access to the golf course, tennis courts, restaurants, spa, fitness facilities, pools, game room and children’s programs as before. In addition, we have been advised that the hotel has no plans to change the current golf packages and promotions at this time.
5) Will current Residence Club employees remain Four Seasons employees?
Yes, Residence Club employees will remain Four Seasons employees.
6) Will the Park Hyatt retain any of the Four Seasons hotel employees?
Our understanding is that Park Hyatt will retain the majority of hotel employees.
7) Will the Four Seasons Accommodation Credits program remain in place?
Yes, the Four Seasons Accommodation Credits program will remain intact according to our current agreement.


----------



## chibuilder

For what its worth, I spoke with the Director of Residences (general manager) of the Four Seasons Residence Club at Aviara over the phone this past weekend.  He assured me that things are progressing nicely and that communication and coordination between FSA and the Park Hyatt management has been positive and is moving in the direction we would all like to see.  He reiterated that the access to services at the hotel will not change and that the hotel management realizes that we, as owners at FSA, and thus the most frequent users/guests of the Aviara resort, are a very importance constituency for the hotel.  As such, management at FSA has been relatively pleased with the the response to our concerns and the results.  Additionally, FSA management is hopefull that even more opportunities for special programs for FSA owners may result.  In general, it was a positive call.  

Like most, I purchased at FSA because of the "Four Seasons Experience" and the general manager's communication and willingness to call me on a weekend to discuss is further testament to that experience.  They recognize that most FSA owners were (or still are) nervous about the Park Hyatt taking over the hotel in 2 weeks and FSA management seem to have been working diligently to preserve the level of service and access to amenities and services that we, as FSA owners, have come to expect.  I'm looking forward to our upcoming visit later this Summer.


----------



## zentraveler

> jonlevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what its worth, I spoke with the Director of Residences (general manager) of the Four Seasons Residence Club at Aviara over the phone this past weekend.  He assured me that things are progressing nicely and that communication and coordination between FSA and the Park Hyatt management has been positive and is moving in the direction we would all like to see.  He reiterated that the access to services at the hotel will not change and that the hotel management realizes that we, as owners at FSA, and thus the most frequent users/guests of the Aviara resort, are a very importance constituency for the hotel.  As such, management at FSA has been relatively pleased with the the response to our concerns and the results.  Additionally, FSA management is hopefull that even more opportunities for special programs for FSA owners may result.  In general, it was a positive call.
> 
> Like most, I purchased at FSA because of the "Four Seasons Experience" and the general manager's communication and willingness to call me on a weekend to discuss is further testament to that experience.  They recognize that most FSA owners were (or still are) nervous about the Park Hyatt taking over the hotel in 2 weeks and FSA management seem to have been working diligently to preserve the level of service and access to amenities and services that we, as FSA owners, have come to expect.  I'm looking forward to our upcoming visit later this Summer.
Click to expand...


Thanks jonelevey. I am pleased to hear that is the intention and imagine it is being offered sincerely. Some in the business world are able to recognize an asset when the see one and will be interested hearing from owners who experience or hear of how it is.


----------



## chibuilder

zentraveler said:


> Thanks jonelevey. I am pleased to hear that is the intention and imagine it is being offered sincerely. Some in the business world are able to recognize an asset when the see one and will be interested hearing from owners who experience or hear of how it is.



You are welcome, zentraveler.  Mgmt tells me that this could actually be positive for us as FSA owners as it allows them to open communications with other amenity providers in the area whereas when both the hotel and the residence club were under the same flag, they were tied together and that prevented partnership with say, another golf course to offer an addtl. discounted play.  Now, they can explore those other options.  Also, he was quick to point out that Park Hyatt mgmt recognize that we, as FSA owners, are very important clients for the Park Hyatt Aviara in that we are on site at the resort as repeat visitors much more often than most anyone else.  As a result, we represnt a huge source of cash flow for the hotel.  So, working with the FSA mgmt team to keep us happy is in Park Hyatt's interest, too.  Only time will tell, but I do believe that the FSA residence club mgmt is working diligently and sincerely on our behalf to maintain that "Four Seasons Experience" for us and our guests.  I'm looking forward to my time out in Carlsbad later this Summer.


----------



## GregGH

Hi

In this thread ( http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128127 ) the poster said "I have been unable to find a sticky or a good summary of the FS system. If someone knows of one here on TUG (or elsewhere), please point me in that direction."

While the original intention for this thread was 
Possible topics for this thread ( as one can keep any thread on topic - after a while they all stray )
- what is NEW , improved or different
- things that make you stay better ( or worse )
- secrets you have learned you wish to share. All contribute to a better experience while at FSA.   I am sure some non-owner type questions can be answered.

Just got the new newsletter ( http://www.fourseasons.com/interlude/2010_M08/ ) and quickly spotted the dreaded 'changes' that Hyatt will start for the Hotel Spa ( link here >>http://www.fourseasons.com/interlude/2010_M08/article_17400.html ).  I can see Hyatt charging $20 - after all they aren't a Four Seasons and they have the hedge fund owners who are demanding the $$$ in this tough economy.   Have yet to break the news to the wife - maybe we suck it up and pay or maybe we use the 'nice' but not opulent showers & steam rooms at the two villa's complex's

Anyone been to Aviara recently?  What can you add for other things to share

Greg
ps - does Hyatt still offer the Fri Sea Food buffet - is it up to FS standards?


----------



## oceanview2

*No more HBO at Four Seasons Aviara Residence Club!*

Tonight we checked  in to the FS Aviara Residence Club for the first time since the hotel's ownership change, and when we went to watch HBO we discovered it was gone! We called the front desk, and their excuse was something like "when the hotel switched to Park Hyatt they lost their cable access, and they had to get a new cable connection and they let HBO go". We hope this is not a forerunner of more cuts to come! We asked that they let the management know we thought this was very tacky.


----------



## GregGH

Hello Oceanview or anyone else ??

I think the annual  meeting is tomorrow ( Tue Nov 2nd -- ) -- any chance we can have a TUGger attend and report back ?

The loss of HBO sounds funny for a FS -- mind you - the cable quality in general has been poor when you are used to new higher quality signal ... for us the over the air antenna is giving us tremendous results ( albeit no HBO - bit then I spend that much more time on the internet ..:-(

Greg

ps-annual meeting is Thur Nov 4th --hope someone has ability to report back ?

ps - just got letter from GM --- here is part ,,,,
_With that said, I am excited to announce that Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara has just completed a comprehensive upgrade to our In-Villa technology. It became apparent to us that with the transition, the Residence Club would need its own cable infrastructure independent from the hotel. This would include new phone, television and internet service. 

On your next visit, you’ll find the Villas are now equipped with the following: 
Wireless Internet access
DVR in the living room
Complimentary local telephone calls
Residential domestic long distance phone rates_


----------



## Sir Newf

Hi all- we'll be at Aviara in 2 weeks- just received the technology upgrade email tonight: sounds good. we'll post after our visit..


----------



## chibuilder

Thanks!  I'm anxious to hear your update.  

We were there in August and, truthfully, didn't notice anything amiss with the tv situation but were told of the impending tech update and, in my opinion, the in-unit wireless internet is far more important than the HBO (though I do agree that in this day and age it would be odd for a Four Seasons to not offer HBO when every little motel/hotel in the world seems to find a way to do so).  I have spoken to Florian Reidel several times and spoke briefly with him while on-premise last August and I do find him to be genuinely concerned with keeping the quality as high as we all (and Four Seasons Mgmt.) expect.  I am cautiously optimistic that we will see future letters from him, like the one sent yesterday, that announce further upgrades to services and amenities now that FSA is not wholly-tied to the hotel for partnership/affiliations.


----------



## Sir Newf

*At Aviara this week- any Questions?*

Hi all, quick update:
The Whirlpools are hot, the pools are nicely heated, the weather is perfect- having a great time.
Wireless in unit is working terrific, it's $5 a day/$15 week, per technology- so a laptop and iphone are 2 fees- but I'm using Edge on iphone, so only 1 fee.
Don't see HBO on channel listings, TV channel 99 is the TV Guide.

The Hyatt hotel seems empty, the staff not very excited. The women's spa is not worth the $20, they removed the lounge chairs and other small amenities like teas- I prefer the Meadows spa....The hotel spa is offering an owners facial and masssage special for $99 each.  I had the facial, 40mins it was well worth it- pretty empty- only me and one other person getting treatment.

The Residence Clubs are fairly full, but nicely quiet and private, staff very personable as always, and attention to detail prevails.. One of the Summit buildings is closed for reno, looks like inside and out.

Let me know if you have any questions and I'll ask..


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

really good sign >
http://www.fourseasons.com/northsandiego/


----------



## moltenlava

*Reserving Thanksgiving week?*

I was unable to reserve the thanksgiving week again for 2011.  I called one day after the day thanksgiving week opened, and the agent said they are all fully booked.  I know that thanksgiving week is sought after, but it's a little crazy to expect the owner to call exactly at 8am to reserve the week.  Does the call center have the capacity to handle the call volume or are the calls put on hold for hours?

I'm thinking about one of the two options.  I understand that multiple week owners get extra week (or a month?) for the reservation.  Does that mean the multiple week owners are guaranteed to reserve thanksgiving week or christmas week?  If that's the case acquiring the second week to get thanksgiving week, then renting out the portion that I don't use is probably the desirable option.  The second option is just getting out of Aviara.  I like this property a lot, but it just gets frustrating if getting holiday weeks is this difficult.


----------



## GregGH

Moltenlava  ( named for ??)

Multi-week owners can book 13 months out.   There are a few weeks a year that are such a high demand week it is pretty hard to say you can get that all the time ... so when you snag a HI DEMAND week - be happy - but might you be better off mentally to identify a week of less demand and still just enjoy the week?   Holiday weeks will always be hard to get, stress kills

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac

moltenlava said:


> I was unable to reserve the thanksgiving week again for 2011.  I called one day after the day thanksgiving week opened, and the agent said they are all fully booked.  I know that thanksgiving week is sought after, but it's a little crazy to expect the owner to call exactly at 8am to reserve the week.  Does the call center have the capacity to handle the call volume or are the calls put on hold for hours?
> 
> I'm thinking about one of the two options.  I understand that multiple week owners get extra week (or a month?) for the reservation.  Does that mean the multiple week owners are guaranteed to reserve thanksgiving week or christmas week?  If that's the case acquiring the second week to get thanksgiving week, then renting out the portion that I don't use is probably the desirable option.  The second option is just getting out of Aviara.  I like this property a lot, but it just gets frustrating if getting holiday weeks is this difficult.




I posted this in another thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128127

_In addition, multiweek owners can making it almost impossible to book prime summer and holiday weeks.

Multi-week owners not only have a 13 month window to begin booking, they can book multiple consecutive or concurrent weeks starting at the 13 month window (this models the Marriott reservation process however I believe Marriott has a cap on the % that can be booked at the 13 month mark. FS doesn't). For example a ten week FSRC platinum owner can book all ten weeks at the start of the 13 month window as long as the weeks are consecutive weeks. So in mid May, a ten week Platinum owner can reserve ten consecutive weeks from mid Jun to the end of August all within one single call or they can book ten units for the week of the 4th of July all in a single call. Single week owners and small multi-week owners get shut out of prime weeks due to large multi-week owners reserving several concurrent and/or consecutive weeks._


----------



## moltenlava

Your post on the other thread caught my eyes.



alwysonvac said:


> As a single week gold season owner, I've been shut out of prime Gold Season weeks (whenever the kids are out of school). I've tried calling exactly when the reservation desk opened for Friday, Saturday & Sunday check-ins. Sometimes I was offered to be placed on the waitlist which was already long (there's a max but I don't remember what it was) and sometimes I got shut out of the waitlist.



That confirmed my suspicion.  When I called the owners service and asked about possibility of getting thanksgiving week, the answer given to me was "call me at 8am on the opening day".  But it sounds like even calling them at 8am won't get the single week owner the popular weeks.

Okay, if I were to purchase another week at FSA will it significantly increase the chance to get thanksgiving or christmas week?  Or will I be still shut out by multiple week owners who own more than two weeks?


----------



## alwysonvac

*I won't do it to get a holiday week*



moltenlava said:


> Okay, if I were to purchase another week at FSA will it significantly increase the chance to get thanksgiving or christmas week?  Or will I be still shut out by multiple week owners who own more than two weeks?



I won't do it.

(1) Only owner services or multi week owners who normally book during these times would know for sure however there is no guarantee. The odds are against you that weeks will be available in the future.
(2) You still have to call exactly when the desk opens at the 13 month mark (instead of the 12 month mark).
(3) If you don't get the week, you now have multiple weeks to use. 
(4) Renting isn't exactly easy. There are more renters then folks that are willing to rent. Everyone wants a bargain. 

JMHO..*If you really want a holiday week, I suggest renting from an owner. You might pay slight more than MF but you don't have to play the game of trying to secure a high demand week.*


TriWest listings for week 51 & 52  - http://www.triwest-timeshare.com/resort/rent/92009FO
NOTE: Prices normally drop as the date approach. I'm sure these rental prices were much higher earlier in the year.

 Resort  : FOUR SEASONS CLUB AVIARA Date  : 12/18-12/25 B/B/S  : 1/2/6 
Location  : CARLSBAD, CA  Year  : 10 Exch  : II-FS 
Region  : CASO Week  : 51 Price  : 1795 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ RENT ] Resort  : FOUR SEASONS CLUB AVIARA Date  : 12/18-12/25 B/B/S  : 1/2/6 
Location  : CARLSBAD, CA  Year  : 10 Exch  : II-FS 
Region  : CASO Week  : 51 Price  : 1995 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ RENT ] Resort  : FOUR SEASONS CLUB AVIARA Date  : 12/18-12/25 B/B/S  : 1/2/6 
Location  : CARLSBAD, CA  Year  : 10 Exch  : II-FS 
Region  : CASO Week  : 51 Price  : 1995 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ RENT ] Resort  : FOUR SEASONS CLUB AVIARA Date  : 12/18-12/25 B/B/S  : 0/1/2 
Location  : CARLSBAD, CA  Year  : 10 Exch  : II-FS 
Region  : CASO Week  : 51 Price  : 1395 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ RENT ] Resort  : FOUR SEASONS CLUB AVIARA Date  : 12/19-12/26 B/B/S  : 2/3/6 
Location  : CARLSBAD, CA  Year  : 10 Exch  : II-FS 
Region  : CASO Week  : 51 Price  : 2895 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ RENT ] Resort  : FOUR SEASONS CLUB AVIARA Date  : 12/19-12/26 B/B/S  : 2/3/6 
Location  : CARLSBAD, CA  Year  : 10 Exch  : II-FS 
Region  : CASO Week  : 51 Price  : 2895 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ RENT ] Resort  : FOUR SEASONS CLUB AVIARA Date  : 12/24-12/31 B/B/S  : 1/2/4 
Location  : CARLSBAD, CA  Year  : 10 Exch  : II-FS 
Region  : CASO Week  : 52 Price  : 1895 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ RENT ] Resort  : FOUR SEASONS CLUB AVIARA Date  : 12/26-01/02 B/B/S  : 1/2/4 
Location  : CARLSBAD, CA  Year  : 10 Exch  : II-FS 
Region  : CASO Week  : 52 Price  : 2695 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ RENT ] Resort  : FOUR SEASONS CLUB AVIARA Date  : 12/26-01/02 B/B/S  : 2/3/6 
Location  : CARLSBAD, CA  Year  : 10 Exch  : II-FS 
Region  : CASO Week  : 52 Price  : 2995 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ RENT ] Resort  : FOUR SEASONS CLUB AVIARA Date  : 12/31-01/07 B/B/S  : 2/3/6 
Location  : CARLSBAD, CA  Year  : 10 Exch  : II-FS 
Region  : CASO Week  : 52 Price  : 2895


REDWEEK listings for week 51 & 52 -  http://www.redweek.com/resort/P726-four-seasons-residence-club-aviara

Dates / Nts / Price / Unit View / Bedrooms Bathrooms / Occupancy 
NEW!  12/17/10 - 12/24/10  7  $3,000 ($429/nt)  Varies 2/ 3  8  View  
12/17/10 - 12/24/10  7  $1,350 ($193/nt)  Varies 1/ 1.5  4  View  
12/17/10 - 12/24/10  7  $2,250 ($321/nt)  Varies 2/ 3  8  View  
NEW!  12/18/10 - 12/25/10  7  $2,000 ($286/nt)  Varies 2/ 3  8  View  
12/19/10 - 12/26/10  7  $2,150 ($307/nt)  Varies 2/ 3  8  View  
12/24/10 - 12/31/10  7  $3,500 ($500/nt)  Varies 2/ 3  8  View  
NEW!  12/25/10 - 01/01/11  7  $2,600 ($371/nt)  Varies 2/ 3  8  View  
12/25/10 - 01/01/11  7  $2,295 ($328/nt)  Varies 2/ 2.5  8  View  
12/25/10 - 01/01/11  7  $2,800 ($400/nt)  Varies 2/ 3  8  View  
NEW!  12/26/10 - 01/02/11  7  $3,000 ($429/nt)  Varies 2/ 3  7  View  
NEW!  12/26/10 - 01/02/11  7  $3,000 ($429/nt)  Varies 2/ 3  8  View  
12/26/10 - 01/02/11  7  $2,150 ($307/nt)  Varies 1/ 2  4  View  
12/31/10 - 01/07/11  7  $2,795 ($399/nt)  Varies 2/ 2.5  8  View


----------



## moltenlava

alwysonvac said:


> (2) You still have to call exactly when the desk opens at the 13 month mark (instead of the 12 month mark).



You mentioned there usually is single digit inventory left on the day before the reservation opens for 12 month mark.  As a multi week owner won't I get the full month to call from the start of 13 month mark till the day before the star of 12 month mark?


----------



## alwysonvac

moltenlava said:


> You mentioned there usually is single digit inventory left on the day before the reservation opens for 12 month mark.  As a multi week owner won't I get the full month to call from the start of 13 month mark till the day before the star of 12 month mark?



sure you can call anytime you like but I don't take those sort of risks with high demand weeks.

It was only during 2008 when I made attempts to secure holiday weeks that I started asking for the number of units available for each check-in day and discovered it was in the single digits and finally decided to stop trying. 

I can't tell you whether they had anything at all available during the other previous years that I attempted to get a holiday week because it just didn't occur to me to ask about availability the day before my designated call in day.

Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## moltenlava

Thanks for sharing your insight.  I agree that renting the holiday week from other owners is much easier and possibly cheaper in the long run.  On the other hand if I were to ever buy any additional week for FSA, now is probably the best time when gold week resale goes for mere $5k.


----------



## alwysonvac

moltenlava said:


> On the other hand if I were to ever buy any additional week for FSA, now is probably the best time when gold week resale goes for mere $5k.



JMHO....Expect FSA price to continue to fall. I won't be surprised if one day we see it going for a $1 on ebay.
There's never been any active ROFR that I'm aware of and more supply than demand. Some sellers will hold out but the reality is that this is buyers market so the price will depend on how low a buyer will go just to get rid of it.

Triwest website states that they have 326 resale listings for Four Seasons Aviara
See - http://www.triwest-timeshare.com/resort/info/92009FO


----------



## GregGH

Hi

Bump to thread - we are here for 5 weeks - a lot of activity on the summit as they are trying to get the final units updated ( stairs rebuild and a few balconies ) before their start the internal refurbishing latter this fall...  The Meadows is quiet for rebuilding ( finished ? )   Rebuilding set to finish for Mid Feb. 

Took a new class with Michelle ( circuit training -Tue - outdoor lagoon fitness(Sat)  & fitness class(Mon) - she is typically of the great people the FS people can find and hire -try her classes out - not many people use classes at least in the winter spring.

If anyone is in area from now til March 5th - give us a call and fun to chat & share wine with other TUG'ers

Greg Henderson


----------



## Sir Newf

Greg- wow, 5 weeks...I'm jelous.
We just returned from 4S Troon, split Aviara into 1 week at Troon and 1 week at Aviara later this year.  LOVED Troon- have you stayed there?  If we didn't own Westin Kierland, this would definately be an acquisition!!!  Enjoy Aviara, say "Hi' to Trader Joes for us....how do you get 5 weeks off in a row???


----------



## zentraveler

> Kagehitokiri2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> really good sign >
> http://www.fourseasons.com/northsandiego/
Click to expand...


One bedrooms listed at $595. Has anyone rented theirs for that?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

zentraveler said:


> One bedrooms listed at $595. Has anyone rented theirs for that?



and what cut does FS take?

*$197* > $350 studio
$397 > $695 1BR
$417 > $725 1BR premier

$594 > $1045 1BR + studio
$614 > *$1075* 1BR premier + studio

(3rd nt free in low season / less than 6 nts in high season)


----------



## GregGH

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> and what cut does FS take?
> 
> $197 > $350 studio
> $397 > $695 1BR
> $417 > $725 1BR premier
> 
> $594 > $1045 1BR + studio
> $614 > $1075 1BR premier + studio
> 
> (3rd nt free in low season / less than 6 nts in high season)



Hi Kage

FS still owns some unsold units ...  assuming they get 100% minus their annual fees ?   Just a guess.  In addition looking at last years P&L's - there is  a credit for RENTAL INCOME shown - approx $163k or $24/2bbd unit or $20 on a 1 bbd unit as a credit ( pulled from assessment details ). There is a larger credit for 'other income' for whatever that is ...  re-read the annual meeting - but we only get bullet -points - wonder if any TUG's went to annual meeting?

Greg


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

last official i saw published was 1% unsold...

how many units?


----------



## zentraveler

*FSA Spreadsheet?*

Has anyone made a spreadsheet template for tracking FS ownership weeks, dispositions, dates etc. that they would be willing to share? I am finally getting around to doing this and it occured to me that...maybe.... I don't need to re-invent the wheel  !


----------



## GregGH

zentraveler said:


> Has anyone made a spreadsheet template for tracking FS ownership weeks, dispositions, dates etc. that they would be willing to share? I am finally getting around to doing this and it occured to me that...maybe.... I don't need to re-invent the wheel  !



Hi

I am unsure what you are asking here?  What would you do with data?  

To Kage --there are 62 units still unsold ( out of 7200 total )  -- I just sat in on a BoD meeting - was interesting.   Unsure why FS dragged this out for so long ??  Expect some 'specials' for existing owners to push the remainder.   Had 3 other owners attend - they typically happen Feb-May-Aug and annual on Nov.  Reminder for owners -- you can e-mail and request BoD minute summary - they will e-mail.  The HOA Owners on conference call seemed very professional.

Seeing fewer grounds crew - but where I notice it is on the 'common area's' they share with Hyatt ( down the hill ) - I also notice the Hyatt is thin on grounds keeping compared with other years as a FS.  

Hyatt seems very quiet - just not the same being a Hyatt - even a 'Park Hyatt' -- but with all the 'stuff' that went on last year --things are settling down pretty well.  I see a press release that Broadreach even renewed their mortgage for another 5 years after being 'overdue' for a while this year .... maybe life continues....

We looked at other options out here - just think I am spoiled here - need 2 more weeks as I just do not see anything that compares for what you expect and get.  If I can only get Silver to $50 ... smile ....

Greg

ps - first year with our Golden Retriever - FS shows you the 'off lead' parks- but we prefer the on lead park in southern Encinitas ... Cardiff State Park - we bought the yearly park pass and will leave with concierge if any other other pet owners want to try -- we like the south - and down 'no pets beyond this sign' - love the rocks ...the north end is a separate parking lot by the 'inlet' ....ps - one happy dog here...


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

GregGH said:


> 62 units still unsold ( out of 7200 total )



thanks!

7200 / 52 = ~138 ?

about 30 buildings ?


----------



## GregGH

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> thanks!
> 
> 7200 / 52 = ~138 ?
> 
> about 30 buildings ?



Fuzzy math -- in a previous year end meeting - think it was mentioned that 132 units ( therefore approx 6864 units ...vs 7200 mentioned at last BoD meeting.

I had a meeting with Florian ( GM ) and was very impressed with upcoming remodel plans ... 8 million ...all covered from our reserve fund ..  using 132 units --that is roughly $60,000 per condo  starting in fall and running to next summer.  Interesting to see how much effort goes into selecting refining the proposed changes ... 

I have to say that the crazy year is behind us -- and things will be better ...with that said ... I called Tri West and in 20 minutes had a verbalOK for  an extra 2 weeks.  Someone had that EASY button ..I guess.  I had updated my spreadsheet ...you can download all 2009 and 2010 purchases from the San Diego County tax office for previous sales -- ( PM me if you are a serious buyer - can share my info ) --  I can never call the bottom in any market ( nor the top ) for investments - so this is no different - but a great time to buy if this resort fits your lifestyle and requirements.  Tri West sure wan an easy way to handle this ( got our 1st week from them  - they had us on file - that helped I guess ).

Greg


----------



## zentraveler

> I am unsure what you are asking here?  What would you do with data?



Not looking for data Greg. I have just realizing that tracking my time at  FSA would be a lot easier if I had a spreadsheet to track whether I had exchanged  for accommodations credit, booked it and if so when, deposited it with Interval, put in request with Interval etc. for each year and I figured others had probably already done this. I know some people have multiple properties and keeping track of all of the time lines, deadlines, disposition etc. takes some organization. Or a memory better than mine   .


----------



## wljet

Greg,

where can I find resale prices of EOY 2 bedroom units.

We stayed at Aviara several years ago and loved it.
 I was very pleased to read your posts about that the FSA timeshare quality remains even if the Hotel has changed Brands.

thanks

wljet


----------



## GregGH

wljet said:


> Greg,
> 
> where can I find resale prices of EOY 2 bedroom units.
> 
> We stayed at Aviara several years ago and loved it.
> I was very pleased to read your posts about that the FSA timeshare quality remains even if the Hotel has changed Brands.
> 
> thanks
> 
> wljet



Hi

I just had a private message from a TUG'r who has a EOY unit for sale ... I think they will drop you a PM.

I also see a EOY unit for sale on Ebay for a fairly good price.  You can set eBay to drop you a note when something matches your search... handy to see.

Greg


----------



## jarta

I own 2 weeks at FSA.  I was there this mid-January for a week (beautiful weather - 70+ every day - just lucky).  The timeshare resort was busy and still well-run.

However, the hotel was virtually empty.  Lots of grand corridors with no guests wandering around.  Just hotel employees.  Sad.  Losing the FS brand name and bringing in Park Hyatt, another prestige brand name, seems to have adversely affected hotel occupancy even more than before.  The hotel is a beautiful structure with a good location and a very good restaurant.  But, I just don't see how the hotel will avoid Chapter 11 (or even 7).   ...   eom


----------



## shoji

*AC for My Deposits*

Just to let everyone know, I got two AC certificates for depositing my Aviara Gold Week.  I split into a 1 b and studio and got a AC for each.


----------



## theduck

*ex Four Seasons Aviara Sales Agent*

I was the top sales agent at the property for almost 5 years and live 5 minutes from the resort.I am an owner at the Residence Club as well. I would be happy to provide insight/information to anyone about the Four Seasons Aviara or the neighborhood or any real estate questions in general. I am a licensed real estate agent . AviaraResortProperties.com


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

im confused.

registry collection has timeshares? aviara is listed.

you can exchange for fractional villas, hotels, cruises?


----------



## GregGH

Hi Kage

this thread ( see link ) might be a better spot to keep this thought alive ....

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95687

Aviara is 'unofficial' - owners can do it - the Four Seasons people still deal with II.

Greg


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

aviara owners and i guess scottsdale fractional owners

thanks for clarifying


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

in another thread i started >



Steve said:


> Owners of single timeshare weeks at both Four Seasons Aviara and Four Seasons Scottsdale are able to join the Registry Collection.  You don't need to be a full or fractional owner.
> 
> Steve


----------



## GregGH

Got the e-mail on the clear out of the few remaining units FS is clearing out to existing owners ... since 99% of owners do not know of TUG - be interested in their reaction.  I for one thought the pricing was very aggressive ( for a developer clearout ) and the units should get snapped up ... but  ... it does remind owners ( some who have paid big $$ ) of the devaluation.  Not as much as their GM or TEPCO shares - but.

Not posting the $$ since only for owners and owners will have the e-mail.  And let non-owners guess....   Remember that direct buys allows you to swap for hotel credits -  if that is important to you.
Regards
Greg

ps- any updates from people at location - are the exterior reno's done - have you seen them start the inside reno's ??  Really looking forward to seeing a completed unit.  But will be a long time from the start to the final unit done.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

still 62 unsold?


----------



## moltenlava

I also got the email.  Seriously considering to add more week so I can reserve holiday week.  How does the hotel credit swap work?  Also is there any other benefit buying directly vs resale?


----------



## Sir Newf

There must be alot of owner interest from the inventory email..I sent an inquiry email the 1st day and got no response. I just called and the message said at least 72 hrs for call response time...I'm asking if there are any EOY.


----------



## Steve

Sir Newf (and related pet parent),

My understanding is that there are no EOY weeks available from the developer.  

I have sent you a private message.

Steve


----------



## Sir Newf

To Moltenlava,
It's my understanding that the hotel swap works like this:  Your annual maint:    ($2,200) becomes your 'bank', you can use that dollar amount for hotel credit, unfortunately, it doesn't buy much in terms of 4 Seasons hotel room rates. then, of course, you lose timeshare for the year, but it might be handy for exotic locations...others can probably add more info..


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

Sir Newf said:


> $2,200...unfortunately, it doesn't buy much in terms of 4 Seasons hotel room rates



beach >
$132 punta mita (after $1234 credit)
$230 nevis (after 3rd nt free)
$244 manele bay (after 4th nt free)
$316 costa rica (after 5th nt free)
$385 hualalai (after $1200 spa credit, extremely well regarded)
$414 mauritius (after 3 free nights, with half board, villa with private pool)

other >
$160 carmelo (after 3rd nt free, bungalow)
$197 koele (after 3rd nt free)
$223 hampshire (after 3rd nt free)
$255 hangzhou (after 3rd nt free)
$427 florence (extremely well regarded)


----------



## GregGH

Thanks Kage - you make us all want to do a bot more traveling.   Last year I asked my daughter to  check out 'George V' - the FS Hotel in Paris that I am always seeing mentioned on some travel show ... she came back and said a very nice spot ( expecting that ) and said she bumped into Vera Wang ... at which point I said ...who ?     She just rolled her eyes ... I guess some times dad's just don't follow fashion enough.

I find FS hotels to be expensive AFTER THE FACT ... afterwards is when my wife gets these idea's she see's and wants to do to our home ... ouch .... ( aga1n another  man thing I guess )

Greg


----------



## Love2TS

If you want to add someone as a guest to your existing reservation, how long does it take for the resort to confirm?


----------



## GregGH

Love2TS said:


> If you want to add someone as a guest to your existing reservation, how long does it take for the resort to confirm?



why not call - 800-930-4946  or e-mail owners.avr(at)fourseasons(dot)com

BTW --here is latest link on newsletter .... previous versions in pulldown at bottom left ...  http://www.fourseasons.com/interlude/2011_M05/#owner_news

Greg


----------



## Love2TS

Thanks, that was useful. It takes only 24 hrs after guest request is faxed in.


----------



## zentraveler

*Interval's Four Seasons Resort Suggestions List*

Am glad that FS and II have finally teamed up (?) to create a list of comparable resorts. And also glad to see that it seems very selective. Does anyone have any other resorts they would consider comparable in the Hawaiian islands? (i.e. Kona Coast vs KC I vs KC II - am assuming II is the only one on the list for a reason, but would be interested in the opinions of anyone who has stayed in them)


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

could you (easily) post the list?


----------



## zentraveler

> Kagehitokiri2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> could you (easily) post the list?
Click to expand...


Just call Member Services and they will send you the PDF.


----------



## GregGH

going thru some old notes  and see this ....

http://www.fourseasons.com/residences/2009_exchange_drawing/

Tried different years in the URL - not work -  sent a e-mail to owners services ( they open Mon thru Fri ) but wondered if anyone else knows ...since in 2010 the deadline was early Nov ... 

for exchange draws to :
Four Seasons Residence Club Costa Rica (“Costa Rica”)  
Four Seasons Residence Club Punta Mita (“Punta Mita”)

Since these seen one step up in 'wow factor' - it never hurts to have you name in the draw ?

Greg

ps - anyone going to the annual meeting in early Nov .... love to hear ( see ) details on the upcoming condo renovations ...saw some samples at the Feb board meeting in Feb ...


----------



## GregGH

here is reply --  just at the last minute ....

Good morning and thank you for your email. The information for the 2011 Exchange Drawing was sent out on Friday October 14, 2011. You might try your spam folder as it is sent from a third party and might not have gone straight to your inbox. If you are still unable to locate the email, the link to the exchange drawing has been attached for you below. 

2011 Exchange Drawing 

Please note the deadline to enter is tomorrow November 1, 2011. 

If you require further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us at (800) 930-4946 or via e-mail at Owners.avr@fourseasons.com.  Owner Service Representatives are available Monday through Friday, 8:00am to 5:00pm, Pacific Standard Time.

I look forward to assisting you in the future.
Warm regards,

Debbie Pringle
Owner Services Representative


----------



## zentraveler

*Tax Re-Assessment email from Owner Services*

In case anyone decides to apply for this and needs help (parcel #, assessed value etc.) the San Diego County Assessors can be reached at 858-505-6262. It was very easy to get to a real person, and she was extremely helpful. It was the fastest and easiest I have accomplished anything like this over the phone in a LONG time! 

Paperwork needs to be filed by 11/30/11 and the email has attached the form and an example form.


----------



## zentraveler

*SFX Preferred for trading FSA?*

Looking through some paperwork today I cam across a brochure for SFX Preferred Resorts. Is there any advantage to using them instead of II for FSA exchanges?? I understand they don't usually take studios, but apparently they will if it is desirable enough. Any experience?


----------



## Love2TS

The list of supposedly comparable resorts is in the newsletter for owners. Interestingly they include resorts such as Sheraton Desert Oasis on this list..



zentraveler said:


> Am glad that FS and II have finally teamed up (?) to create a list of comparable resorts. And also glad to see that it seems very selective. Does anyone have any other resorts they would consider comparable in the Hawaiian islands? (i.e. Kona Coast vs KC I vs KC II - am assuming II is the only one on the list for a reason, but would be interested in the opinions of anyone who has stayed in them)


----------



## alwysonvac

zentraveler said:


> Am glad that FS and II have *finally teamed up (?) to create a list of comparable resorts.* And also glad to see that it seems very selective. Does anyone have any other resorts they would consider comparable in the Hawaiian islands? (i.e. Kona Coast vs KC I vs KC II - am assuming II is the only one on the list for a reason, but would be interested in the opinions of anyone who has stayed in them)



Hi Zentraveler,

As far, as I know there has always been a list of recommended/suggested resorts at least since 2005. FSRC gave me with the list when I asked about the II arrangement years ago.

It's not a list of comparable resorts see verbiage below.



> _The 2005 list states...
> "This list of recommended resorts is offered by Interval International as alternative destinations to your home resort that are Interval standard and quality.  *Please bear in mind that the level of service and quality of accommodations at any of these resorts may not compare to your Four Seasons product, but they are resorts we feel are comfortable properties in prime destinations*. "_





> _The new 2011 list states.....
> "*This limited selection of Interval International–affiliated properties is a guide to help you identify exchange opportunities based on quality ratings and availability*; you are not restricted to requesting only these resorts. The list will be reviewed and updated periodically, in accordance with growth in Interval’s network and member feedback."_



2005 list of resorts - see attachment.
2011 list of resorts - http://www.fourseasons.com/interlude/2011_M08/FourSeasons2.pdf


----------



## alwysonvac

zentraveler said:


> Looking through some paperwork today I cam across a brochure for SFX Preferred Resorts. Is there any advantage to using them instead of II for FSA exchanges?? I understand they don't usually take studios, but apparently they will if it is desirable enough. Any experience?



Years ago, the answer was no. 
SFX stated that they don't take FSA studios but again that was years ago.


----------



## zentraveler

> alwysonvac said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far, as I know there has always been a list of recommended/suggested resorts at least since 2005. FSRC gave me with the list when I asked about the II arrangement years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Alwaysonvac. I remember asking about this repeatedly (or at least for some guidance about this in particular places) and was always given the impression that using the gold and silver symbols was our only real option.
Click to expand...


----------



## zentraveler

> alwysonvac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago, the answer was no.
> SFX stated that they don't take FSA studios but again that was years ago.
Click to expand...


I looked over their properties and they did not seem to offer any advantage over II, nor did they seem to be a good adjunct (i.e. no significant amount of non-overlapping properties). Am I missing something?


----------



## GregGH

I waited a day or so to see if anyone else might mention the couple of owners e-mails received ....  quite a few points of interest I thought.

-glad to see Florian get a nice promotion within Four Seasons - I am sure the new General Manager ( Demi Ortega ) will have the same/similar pleasant way --the staff have such polish and attention to  detail.  You can really see this  if you are there during a quarterly board meeting as a way to meet then  you recognize then much easier in the day to day actions.
-annual dues seem reasonable all things considered ..these increases seem consistent for the past 4 years given the inflationary pressures on things like power, etc
-have asked Peter Pun for 2010 ( and 2011 if available) details on 'overdue' owners ..he has been very forthcoming with data in previous years ... and it is important for the HOA to keep this sad issue under control for the benefit of remaining owners.  There have been some interesting threads on MB for other chains and the problems of overdue owners and the problems it places upon balance of owners to pay all the  bills.
-renovations  ... since we finally added granite and stainless to our house - interesting to see a completed unit when we are down there in winter months.  Stop  by for a drink ... I am the one walking the Golden (there late  Jan thru Mid March)
-saw mention (have 'Aviara set on Google alert) of sand being  moved from lagoon to various beaches ...including our 'dog beach' Ponto Beach.
-anyone seen any mention on how town of Carlsbad is handling their annual budgets?  This 'debt de-levering' we are all in - tough times for all.  It is such a pretty town when compared to so many others in USA.

Greg H


----------



## zentraveler

> GregGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I waited a day or so to see if anyone else might mention the couple of owners e-mails received ....  quite a few points of interest I thought.
> 
> -glad to see Florian get a nice promotion within Four Seasons - I am sure the new General Manager ( Demi Ortega ) will have the same/similar pleasant way --the staff have such polish and attention to  detail.  You can really see this  if you are there during a quarterly board meeting as a way to meet then  you recognize then much easier in the day to day actions.
> -annual dues seem reasonable all things considered ..these increases seem consistent for the past 4 years given the inflationary pressures on things like power, etc
> -have asked Peter Pun for 2010 ( and 2011 if available) details on 'overdue' owners ..he has been very forthcoming with data in previous years ... and it is important for the HOA to keep this sad issue under control for the benefit of remaining owners.  There have been some interesting threads on MB for other chains and the problems of overdue owners and the problems it places upon balance of owners to pay all the  bills.
> -renovations  ... since we finally added granite and stainless to our house - interesting to see a completed unit when we are down there in winter months.  Stop  by for a drink ... I am the one walking the Golden (there late  Jan thru Mid March)
> -saw mention (have 'Aviara set on Google alert) of sand being  moved from lagoon to various beaches ...including our 'dog beach' Ponto Beach.
> -anyone seen any mention on how town of Carlsbad is handling their annual budgets?  This 'debt de-levering' we are all in - tough times for all.  It is such a pretty town when compared to so many others in USA.
> 
> Greg H
Click to expand...


Thanks GregGH. I had seen the emails come through but had not gotten to reading them with any care so appreciate the "executive summary". The problem of overdue owners is certainly one that needs attention as financial pressures are so inherent in all of the systems within which we operate.

zentraveler


----------



## zentraveler

*Four Seasons By Invitation Loyalty Program*

Just read a thread about this on FlyerTalk. Am assuming the FS Owners are not included since I did not get an invitation. Anyone know about this??


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

i presume there are some long time owners here?
i was told by a former aviara owner that FS ended the program they had for aviara owners several years ago.

there is also "Guest Profile" which is a related thing

and a post on FT mentioned "Members Card" with 350 members in North America - might include some full ownership residence owners?


----------



## GregGH

the fun things you can find --when you set google alerts  ...

http://www.tonyshl.com/fourseasonsaviara.htm

In case you are longing to buy one or more of the pieces of furniture from Aviara ... really looking forward to 'someone' posting some pic's of the NEW IMPROVED renovations ...  or you guys have to wait til Jan 29th for our 6 weeks of exploring and we will post.
Greg


----------



## gblotter

We have stayed at Aviara three times in the past - either on exchange or rental from owners.  We absolutely love the place - service and facilities are top notch.

We are considering the purchase of a Platinum (Summer) week on the resale market, but I have a question.

Is it possible to use our platinum week to reserve in the non-platinum season if we so desire?  Is this allowed, or must we stay within the summer season? Sometimes we may want to try for a Spring Break week (although I understand those reservations may be difficult to get for single-week owners).


----------



## tschwa2

*13 month reservation*

If one owns a week at Aviara and a week at Troon that lined up, could you make a 13 month consecutive reservation or do they have to be at the same resort?

Also why are there so many more Aviara weeks on ebay and rarely do I see the Scottsdale weeks?


----------



## GregGH

Both questions really good! ( blotter & tschwa2 )  - we need to attract more Aviara owners here to ANSWER them .... both are tough for me to answer.  Owners ...come on -- a fun place to meet.

Greg

ps- sent e-mail to owners.avr (at) fourseasons.com on the troon-aviara weeks combine - great question 
ps- one has to 'assume' a platinum week can get any week ... but that damm word 'assume' again....  so how hard are spring break weeks to get in March ... vs weeks say in April ?? ( we only know Mid Jan thru Mid March and Oct from our past travels.
ps- 132 units at Aviara ( I think ) ...so approx 6800 week units .... how many room units .. certainly has to be  a lot less ...


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

i see one figure saying 44 units for scottsdale

mostly fractional at scottsdale, arent there few timeshare?
no fractional at aviara
scottsdale probably has more full ownership than aviara

FS scottsdale was originally supposed to manage adjacent detached villas, but it didnt happen


----------



## Steve

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> i see one figure saying 44 units for scottsdale
> 
> mostly fractional at scottsdale, arent there few timeshare?
> no fractional at aviara
> scottsdale probably has more full ownership than aviara
> 
> FS scottsdale was originally supposed to manage adjacent detached villas, but it didnt happen



You are correct that there are 44 villas at Four Seasons Scottsdale.  However, none of them are fractionals.  They are all weekly timeshare villas.  

The ownership base is a lot more stable at Scottsdale than at Aviara.  I think there are a couple of reasons for this:

1)  The resort is newer so there are fewer people needing to sell.

2)  The hotel is still a Four Seasons.

When you also consider that there are only 1/3 the number of villas as at Aviara, it makes sense that there would be fewer resales at Scottsdale.  

Steve


----------



## Steve

tschwa2 said:


> If one owns a week at Aviara and a week at Troon that lined up, could you make a 13 month consecutive reservation or do they have to be at the same resort?
> 
> Also why are there so many more Aviara weeks on ebay and rarely do I see the Scottsdale weeks?



Having owned at both Aviara and Scottsdale for several years, I have been told that, unlike Marriott, the weeks must be at the same resort in order to obtain the 13 month reservation preference.  

For example, I was not able to line up my platinum Scottsdale week and my gold Aviara week in order to get the 13 month reservation window for prime March weeks in Scottsdale (even though the seasons overlap).  That benefit was limited to owners who owned 2 or more Scottsdale weeks.

Steve


----------



## Steve

gblotter said:


> Is it possible to use our platinum week to reserve in the non-platinum season if we so desire?  Is this allowed, or must we stay within the summer season? Sometimes we may want to try for a Spring Break week (although I understand those reservations may be difficult to get for single-week owners).



No, this is not possible via reservations.  You can only book a week within your home season.  Platinum owners cannot book gold weeks.

If you want a gold week, you have to place an exchange request and pay an exchange fee.  If you bought from Four Seasons or a preferred reseller, you can try to exchange internally through Four Seasons or you can try to exchange through II.  If you did not buy from a preferred reseller, then you can only exchange through II.  

Steve


----------



## alwysonvac

Just some additional information to add to what Steve already said above




> From the Four Seasons Residence Club Newsletter - http://www.fourseasons.com/interlude/2011_M11/article_18494.html
> 
> *RES CLUB 101 *
> 
> FSRC Booking Windows
> *13 months before the desired arrival date*, multiple week owners (owners who own two or more weeks in the same season and same Home Project) may request a concurrent or consecutive reservation in the full unit type owned.
> 
> *12 Months before the desired arrival date*, owners may request their Home Project in the season they own for their full unit type for 7 nights, or may utilize the Double Usage or Split Week option.
> 
> *10 months prior to arrival,* Club Members may utilize the Club Exchange option and request reservations in either their owned season at Aviara or Scottsdale, or a lower season.
> 
> *6 months prior to arrival*, Club Members may utilize the Club Exchange option and request reservations in a season that is one seasons higher than their owned season.


----------



## alwysonvac

Steve said:


> You are correct that there are 44 villas at Four Seasons Scottsdale.  However, none of them are fractionals.  They are all weekly timeshare villas.



At some point in time, I thought FSRC stopped selling single weeks and only sold multiple weeks. For example SmartChoice Timeshare Resales has two week and three week resale packages for Scottsdale -  http://www.timeshareaz.com/For Sale In AZ.htm#SCOTTSDALE_AREA


----------



## Steve

alwysonvac said:


> At some point in time, I thought FSRC stopped selling single weeks and only sold multiple weeks. For example SmartChoice Timeshare Resales has two week and three week resale packages for Scottsdale -  http://www.timeshareaz.com/For Sale In AZ.htm#SCOTTSDALE_AREA



This is a good point. If I remember correctly, towards the end of developer sales, Four Seasons required a minimum two week purchase rather than selling single weeks.  I never considered that a fractional, but I guess it could be considered such and could reduce the number of resales.  

Steve


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

Steve said:


> If I remember correctly, towards the end of developer sales, Four Seasons required a minimum two week purchase



very interesting, thanks


----------



## Love2TS

*FS also running a gift card promotion*

For a limited time, for each of the first 50 Four Seasons eGift Cards of $500 USD or more purchased, you will receive a separate bonus eGift Card in the amount of $50 USD.

Seen on their FB page.


----------



## Love2TS

The offer above is valid  between 9:00 am EST on December 13, 2011 and 5:00 pm EST on December 15, 2011


----------



## chibuilder

tschwa2 said:


> If one owns a week at Aviara and a week at Troon that lined up, could you make a 13 month consecutive reservation or do they have to be at the same resort?
> 
> Also why are there so many more Aviara weeks on ebay and rarely do I see the Scottsdale weeks?



I think part of the answer lies in the fact that there are simply more units at Aviara than there are at Troon.  The other is likely that the hotel at Aviara is now a Park Hyatt.  We own multiple weeks at Aviara and still LOVE it.  Always one of our best annual vacations.  I have several friends who own at Troon and they prefer Aviara too.  Nothing scientific here but I think there are more units and the hotel strife clearly impacted ownership perception at the Residence club and in my mind, those 2 things have always accounted for why there are more resales at Aviara.  Again, nothing scientific.


----------



## GregGH

anyone see this offer --I did ( albeit too late )

Argyle Steakhouse Three-Course Prix Fixe Dinner for Two with Two Glasses of Wine $99

will have to pay attention ... looks like Hyatt is using this to boost activity ( I had someone mention the drinks and Tapas voucher which we grabbed earlier  )

Greg

ps- thanks for the good answers from all ...  sure might have thought that Platinum would trump gold and be usable for any time ... and the 'same location' .. when I first heard Perry mention how he uses some 'throw away location' to get a week head start at Marriott .. I just marvelled at the ingenuity of TUGers' ... oh well ....


----------



## GregGH

Going thru some bookmarks and remembered many wonderful hours wasted looking at California coastline  ...from one end to the other ... 

Here is link for Lagoon - Four Seasons in upper right hand ( north side ) of lagoon

Here is Dog Friendly beach   Lots of parking for a $30 yearly pass and basic wash rooms as well ...  There is ' the DOG beach' further to the south ... closer to San Diego

The couple who took these thousands of shots is retired software fellow who flies his own helicopter - a while back Barb Streisand took offence to his pictures as invasion of privacy - glad he won out in the end.

Enjoy on a winters day.
Greg


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

wow. wild stuff. the entire CA coast? lots of major properties.

all great stuff *GregGH*


----------



## GregGH

Hi to all
Down here for our winter stay.  Trying the 'standard-slower' no charge internet ...seems to work ok for most ...noticeable gaps in youtube vid's  but did a 'go to meeting/citrix' conference call and an iChat call - both were good audio and acceptable video quality.  Allows me to not have to set up a router (did that last year) ...for all the stuff ( iPad - iPhone & laptop ).  Now I have more money for wine ...

Have not seen an updated unit yet - meet a couple of owners meet at S'more night (a good place to meet others -we take some wine & plastic wine glasses and enjoy the dark chocolate) and they were impressed ... Osprey and #29-28 &27 done ... Summit (opens next week)  and #17 thru 21 closed for reno ... we are in 26 and will move to 27 in 10 days as more close for reno's ... Workmen even working today ( Sat ) - but from our unit they are not heard.

Meet Demi Ortega ( new GM ) by accident - we are both walking our dog's ... assumed he was another owner ... he has a yellow lab.

Typically nice weather ...these guys who live here are spoiled ...
Regards
Greg H

ps- the internet issue was from this thread ...I forgot to mention it ( remembered I saw reply from eal ) .... http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161830     In the past I would skip the slower FREE option --I think it is workable for me for present & future use.


----------



## eal

It never ceases to amaze me how poor the internet access is at most timeshares, when you can get excellent free wifi at any Motel 6 or Holiday Inn Express!


----------



## zentraveler

*Caribbean help needed*

Can anyone who knows the Caribbean help point a west coaster (who usually goes to Hawaii for warm weather) in the right direction for planning? Have a meeting in Miami in January 2013 and would like to trade FS time for a good match in the Caribbean, which I know nothing about in terms of which islands/resorts are good and decently easy to get to. Have spent some time looking around but it is a big area and the Interval list for FS only has a few resorts. 

Would like to end up somewhere big enough to have interesting outdoors activities for a week, some good restaurants (nightlife not important) and ideally a non-stop flight from MIA. Any hints appreciated to at least get me started  !


----------



## GregGH

Hi to all
Update - moved to an updated unit half way thru the stay ( as our unit was closed for reno ) ... they have 3/4 of Summit done or nearly done... working on Meadows last.


Don't want to spoil your first view of the reno units ... so will be sparse with details to keep your anticipation at HIGHEST LEVEL ... apart from the Granite - I think the nicest change is the studio shower tub update ... or the computer desk chair.   Lots of 'little touches' like lighting in main bathroom or night lights in bathrooms ...  Really I was sad to see some of the 'old stuff' go - it was timeless and really will make someone a great addition to their homes ....

Overall - typical of what you expect from a Four Seasons ....
Greg

ps - can't wait to see ... try this ... for those with limited will power who need more details ( smile )   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KJ4ugHnYkohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KJ4ugHnYko
or this    http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2012_M02/article_18651.html?plid=61129&forward_path=http%3A//www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2012_M02/article_18651.html&DateStamp=&web_id=&campaign=&post_part=&path=


----------



## Steve

Hi Greg,

Thanks for the update.  I was just there in January, but I was in the Meadows and the villa had not been renovated.  I look forward to staying in one of the renovated villas next year.  

As for the old furnishings, I think I'll miss the "dog lamps" beside the bed in the studio the most.  Those were cool.

Enjoy your stay at Aviara!

Steve


----------



## GregGH

Steve said:


> Hi Greg,
> .....As for the old furnishings, I think I'll miss the "dog lamps" beside the bed in the studio the most.  Those were cool.....
> Steve



I mentioned your post to the wife and she also agreed with the dog lamps being one of her fav's .... so I slide down to Imperial Beach and picked up a pair for $25/ea ... and because I have no willpower - the living room and master bedroom tall lamps ( so how do I get those home in the van - safely ?  think I have a 33% chance on the lamp shades .... damm )

Thanks for mentioning the lamps Steve ... the location for Tony's Hotel Liquidators ... well ..interesting ... their web site is pretty limited --and the prices can change depending upon who you get ( on the phone quoted $39/per dog lamp ...smile ).  They have more units staring in April when they start doing the Meadows ...

Greg


----------



## Steve

GregGH said:


> I mentioned your post to the wife and she also agreed with the dog lamps being one of her fav's .... so I slide down to Imperial Beach and picked up a pair for $25/ea ... and because I have no willpower - the living room and master bedroom tall lamps ( so how do I get those home in the van - safely ?  think I have a 33% chance on the lamp shades .... damm )
> 
> Thanks for mentioning the lamps Steve ... the location for Tony's Hotel Liquidators ... well ..interesting ... their web site is pretty limited --and the prices can change depending upon who you get ( on the phone quoted $39/per dog lamp ...smile ).  They have more units staring in April when they start doing the Meadows ...
> 
> Greg



Hi Greg,

It's great that you bought some of the lamps.  I hope you get them home safely.  I love your picture with your dog in front of the Four Seasons sign.  I take my dogs with me to Aviara, too.  

Do you know if Tony's will ship?  I'd love to have a set of the dog lamps, but I'm not planning another trip to Southern California until at least fall (after a great visit in January).  

Steve


----------



## GregGH

Hi Steve

http://www.tonyshl.com/

Business Office (619)575-9147
Email: sales@tonyshl.com
Hours of Operation:
Monday through Friday 9:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.
Saturdays   10:00 a.m. - 3:00 p.m.
Sundays  By appointment only



He had lots of Dog lamps ... but my 4th shade had some dents ( they are fragile ) ...so for an $5 tip I got staff to look harder ... everything is 15 feet in the air on top of things ...  you might assume your lamp shades will have to be replaced or 'fixed' if shipped from the lot I saw ( he has a 2nd warehouse of stuff they mentioned ) ...

I can't say if he ships ... but call and let us all know .... tell him the Cdn who bought 2 for $25/ea told you ...  then see what the shipping is as extra ...  or what a great excuse for an extra visit ( smile ) - or he might have some left by next year ( depends how many TUGers are reading this and making plans to grab the 'dog's'   ... FS are starting Meadows soon - the last of the Summit opens up this Tue -  and need to be done by June ... do 4-5 units at a time and takes better of 3 weeks start to finish


Regards

Greg


----------



## GregGH

This thread >>>  who is at Aviara NOW ? started off as one thing - then they said --the entire HOTEL is booked and off limits ... anyone handy to solve this mystery of how took the entire hotel ????

If so - please post that the above mentioned thread.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## alwysonvac

*More changes....*

*Second Quarter Board of Directors Meeting Minutes*

FSRC Employee Parking Issue
FSRC doesn't have designated parking for their employees. Since no other options are available, they signed a one year lease with Park Hyatt for $2500/per month.

Summer Jazz Concert Series and 4th of July Fireworks
Park Hyatt has asked for an 80% increase ($11,350) for the Jazz Concert Series and 4th of July Fireworks. The Park Hyatt has stated that if FSRC is unwilling to pay the additional monies, all FSRC owners would be denied access to the Park Hyatt for the 4th of July Fireworks show.

Due to the unbudgeted employee parking lot lease from Hyatt ($2500/per month), the board has decided that they couldn't absord the additional monies demanded by Park Hyatt. FSRC will increase their planned activites for the 4th of July and will inform all owners arriving in July that FSRC will not be sponsoring the Jazz Concert Series in 2012.

Jazz at the Park” Summer Concert Series - http://www.jazzatthepark.com/newspost/jazz-at-the-park-concert-series-returns#more-279


----------



## GregGH

Hi Alwysonvac

I sometimes wonder what news from the BoD minutes should be posted ...and  ?? what is best not.  I don't have any hard & fast rules ...pretty grey area for me ...  at least that is why I have not repeated these here ... sure had to bite my lip and stay quiet ( and that is hard for me at times )

Of course ALL owners should send an e-mail and request to be added to the mailing list for these ...  it is important for owners to know.

I encourage Mgmt and BoD to keep some control on costs ( not easy in Calif ) and of course dealing with Broadreach (hotel & golf course owners )  & Hyatt is a test of your will.  To me Broadreach & Hyatt ( who has to tow the line Broadreach says ...demanding more money in touch times ) ...well ...lets say you should count your fingers after shaking their hand.

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac

GregGH said:


> Hi Alwysonvac
> 
> I sometimes wonder what news from the BoD minutes should be posted ...and  ?? what is best not.  I don't have any hard & fast rules ...pretty grey area for me ...  at least that is why I have not repeated these here ... sure had to bite my lip and stay quiet ( and that is hard for me at times )



I was debating whether to post it but thought it would be helpful to those planning to visit in July.
I just noticed that it's mentioned in the latest newletter as well - http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2012_M05/article_18744.html


----------



## GregGH

alwysonvac said:


> I was debating whether to post it but thought it would be helpful to those planning to visit in July.
> I just noticed that it's mentioned in the latest newletter as well - http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2012_M05/article_18744.html



Valid point - once in public ... fair game and useful for others to know and share - thanks

ps - going thru old book marks ( how many do I need ? ) ...came across this ...
http://www.oyster.com/san-diego/hotels/four-seasons-residence-club-aviara-north-san-diego/photos/

These are the OLD furnishings .... and lots of pic's of the studio ( no full unit? ) - but you can see the 'before' ....and compare to the after once you are there ... I think the best improvement was the glass shower curtain on the new units ... also you see the pic's of the 'dog lamps' on each side of bed ... remember most this stuff (e.g. bed posts, lamps... etc ) is for sale (see previous links) ...  anyone comment on the new look ...what did you think  ...   would image most of Meadows is done by now ... 
Greg


----------



## Love2TS

We were given some interesting info by Four seasons. Since we had to exchange our FS week through II we could not get our pet dog. When I pointed out that we were owners, they were again more than happy to accommodate our furry friend.


----------



## Steve

Love2TS said:


> We were given some interesting info by Four seasons. Since we had to exchange our FS week through II we could not get our pet dog. When I pointed out that we were owners, they were again more than happy to accommodate our furry friend.



I have exchanged into Four Seasons Aviara through II as well and had the same experience.  Exchangers cannot bring their dogs...unless they are also owners.  As an owner at Four Seasons, I was told I can bring my dogs regardless of whether I am staying on an owned week or an exchange week.  It's great to be able to bring them to Aviara even when staying on an exchange.

Steve


----------



## GregGH

*Aviara on Trip Advisor*

I see that Aviara has a spot on Trip Advisor ( link here )

I had asked after the split with the hotel why no Trip Advisor presence and got an odd reply ...well .. that was then ...

Under ...Carlsbad Specialty Lodging 
Greg


----------



## GregGH

Did anyone else notice this ....  acknowledging the multi-milon dollar renovations are done ... but only 3 pictures ???

http://press.fourseasons.com/news-r...club-aviara-north-san-diego-unveils-new-look/

the contact person ....
Jessica M. Roach
Director of Villa Sales and Marketing
7210 Blue Heron Place
Carlsbad, CA, USA 92011 
Email Jessica M. Roach
T. (760) 603-3739

A new person ??  It can not hurt to have someone work the resales on Aviara ...after appointing the new real estate agent as well ... 

Also noticed that Koch Bros booked entire hotel ....
http://carlsbad.patch.com/articles/...he-weekend-for-secret-conservative-fundraiser

I have read Greg Palast  ... http://www.gregpalast.com/uber-vultures-the-billionaires-who-would-pick-our-president/
Would have been nice to have been there to see the security 

Greg


----------



## cjinlb

*Aviara exchange into II*

I am curious to see if any gold Aviara owners have recently deposited into II with a studio and what has their trade value been or what did they get in exchange?


----------



## GregGH

cjinlb said:


> I am curious to see if any gold Aviara owners have recently deposited into II with a studio and what has their trade value been or what did they get in exchange?



Hi
this was an EXCELLENT question and one I would also like to know more about ...anyone care to add info ... or is this better asked - and answered in a new thread ??

Greg


----------



## GregGH

I think it was Steve asked a question a few days ago on San Diego County tax and the filing for refunds ( on another thread )  .... then guess what  = the tax bills just started to roll in ...

Background - dropped by the local tax office and got the refund forms last Feb and filled them out ( along with buying 2 more ) ... was awaiting for the confirmation this summer ...never  came ..called and got an answer I didn't quite understand ... so called back ...only to get the same person on the phone (busted) ... thought we would drop by this Feb if needed.

Well - here is what we see ... looks like we ( and assuming everyone else ..as I punched in some roll numbers in our range ) is re-set to approx $5,500 valuation ( for gold weeks ) ... of the 7 our lowest is $35.11 x 2  and highest is 39.59 x 2 ...

Anyone else confirm they got a reduced tax rate without filing ??
Greg

ps - just got 4 refund cheques for this year ..ranging from $20 to $130 ... for the 4 most recent weeks we bought I think ..and the biggest valuation change


----------



## alwysonvac

GregGH said:


> I think it was Steve asked a question a few days ago on San Diego County tax and the filing for refunds ( on another thread )  .... then guess what  = the tax bills just started to roll in ...
> 
> Background - dropped by the local tax office and got the refund forms last Feb and filled them out ( along with buying 2 more ) ... was awaiting for the confirmation this summer ...never  came ..called and got an answer I didn't quite understand ... so called back ...only to get the same person on the phone (busted) ... thought we would drop by this Feb if needed.
> 
> Well - here is what we see ... looks like we ( and assuming everyone else ..as I punched in some roll numbers in our range ) is re-set to approx $5,500 valuation ( for gold weeks ) ... of the 7 our lowest is $35.11 x 2  and highest is 39.59 x 2 ...
> 
> Anyone else confirm they got a reduced tax rate without filing ??
> Greg
> 
> ps - just got 4 refund cheques for this year ..ranging from $20 to $130 ... for the 4 most recent weeks we bought I think ..and the biggest valuation change



Yes, I received a reduced tax rate without filing.
I just checked online and our bill for this year is $79.18 (last year was $213.40) for our two bedroom Gold week.

The net taxable value last year was $18,000 vs $5,500 this year.


----------



## Love2TS

The net taxable value last year was $18,000 vs $5,500 this year.[/QUOTE]

The taxable value for the 2 bd platinum week this year was valued at $ 10,500.


----------



## tschwa2

So how much should I be paying for an EOY gold week?  Do I pay every year or every other year? I received my bill a few days ago and I think it was somewhere between $50 and $60.


----------



## Love2TS

tschwa2 said:


> So how much should I be paying for an EOY gold week?  Do I pay every year or every other year? I received my bill a few days ago and I think it was somewhere between $50 and $60.



Not sure how much you would have to pay. We had to pay $125.1 for the now unit value of $10.5K.


----------



## GregGH

Got the new MF's .. asked these questions ...

_Could you help me answer a question on the anticipated cost of owners who default on MF's ... which category is this cost part of ..  how has this budgeted costs increased from the past 4 years ... how close has the budgeted cost come to actual

Second question - it is my understanding that recent US court ruling allows vendors to charge a 'cash' price and a higher price for payment via credit cards ... at present we do our payments thru credit card as a matter of convenience - however - how might this be set up for the future .... in dealing with non-American owners and their banks ?  Is Aviara set up to handle electronic payments and has anyone tested this with a Cdn bank ??   The Irony is not lost on us with Fours Seasons being a Cdn company ...eh...!_

ps - MF for 2 bbd is $2359 and 1bbd is $1958 for others ... yep ... there are cheaper places ...  and there are still lots of places that charge MORE ..so let the disputes of value go to a new thread - please

Greg


----------



## GregGH

anyone going to Aviara before April 23 ...check out this link ... we did it last year ( courtesy of another TUG'r sharing the find ) and had a great time ....

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1397361&posted=1#post1397361

Only a couple of days left ...

Greg


----------



## GregGH

At FSA now - Summit Lobby almost done ( ribbon cutting on 12th ...Kids area for new Kids program - etc etc ) ... new things in works ( restaurant in Meadows and Spa in Meadows in planning phase )  ...   balcony work underway on Summit units ...  meeting many friendly people ( walking a dog is a good ice breaker )

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac

Thanks for the update 



> Found the following in the February Newsletter....
> 
> A Reminder from Park Hyatt Resort Aviara
> _As a reminder, several venues at Park Hyatt Resort Aviara will be *restricted to the public from March 24, 2013 through April 2, 2013 *due to a full buy-out of its guest rooms for an upcoming conference.
> 
> Because of this, Four Seasons Residence Club owners will not have access to Park Hyatt’s pools, California Bistro and Vivace. However, the Resort’s Spa and Fitness center, Argyle, Aviara Golf Club, Tennis Center and boutiques will be available to Residence Club owners. If you will be in-residence during this time, please plan accordingly _
> 
> 
> Aviara Adds Kidz Club for Young Guests
> _Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara has always been a family-friendly destination. Now, Aviara’s youngest guests have a special place to call their own with the new Kidz Club, a dedicated space where children can retreat to play, imagine, create, hang out and meet new friends.
> 
> Located at the Summits Clubhouse, the Kidz Club room is chock full of games and diversions — including X-Box, Wii, board games, books, computers and movies — that will appeal to kids of all ages. Scheduled activities, such as arts-and-crafts and outdoor playtime, will be offered during peak periods as part of the new programme.
> 
> The Kidz Club is opened seven days a week, from 9:00 am until 9:00 pm. *Please note that the Kidz Club is a non-staffed and non-supervised room; children 7 years and under must be accompanied by a parent or adult guardian unless scheduled activities are taking place (in which case, adults must sign their child in and out.). Use of the Kidz Club game room is complimentary, while scheduled activities will be available for a nominal charge.*_


----------



## GregGH

I have a thread on rating of resorts ...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161830

any comments you might have are appreciated on this ... to that thread ...

specially on the 'bonus points' ... example ... after 3 weeks we transferred from the Meadows to the Summits ( after the balcony re-build was done ) and noticed the mattress was much firmed than normal in this unit ... a call and the mattress was replaced ... and great sleep was restored ... my daughter dropped by for a week and fell in love with the pillows ... these 'small' things add up on a resort of this stature ...

ps - wow - we really liked our 3 weeks in the meadows ... see 'issues' developing ... ( big smile )

Greg


----------



## Sir Newf

*Meeting you while at Aviara*

Hi Greg, it was so nice meeting you and your wife and dog at Aviara last week. Thanks again for all the great help in guiding me  in Four Seasons purchases- love it!  Maybe next MArch we can all spend alittle more time over cocktails and I won't be on a business trip.
Did you find out what secret event was going on at the Hyatt?

Best regards,
Anna (sir newf)


----------



## GregGH

Sir Newf said:


> Hi Greg, it was so nice meeting you and your wife and dog at Aviara last week. Thanks again for all the great help in guiding me  in Four Seasons purchases- love it!  Maybe next MArch we can all spend alittle more time over cocktails and I won't be on a business trip.
> Did you find out what secret event was going on at the Hyatt?
> 
> Best regards,
> Anna (sir newf)



Also enjoyed meeting you and look forward to next year, the weather sure is below average for back here in Great lakes area ...brrr ....

The event is not so much a secret ... they publish that the hotel is closed to all as the whole place is booked ... this happened last year as well... think it is happening in early April ( my bad memory ) ... when it happen last year I wondered if it might have been the  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilderberg_Group  bit it wasn't ...everyone loves a good mystery ... 

Greg

ps- anyone there now - what are crowds like for the LPGA golf event ?  Look forward to  watching iin person next year.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

Bilderberg_Group  at expensive luxury hotels.....

hyatt is not large, and cheap, and the last time this came up, it was not very mysterious, i solved via google in minutes. in that case, it was NOT an event booking, but a situation where there was an entity selling rooms to individuals .


----------



## alwysonvac

Fyi... just in case you didn't get the email this week.



> Dear Aviara Homeowners,
> 
> On Tuesday, May 14, 2013 you will receive a special announcement regarding the opportunity to purchase a limited number of weeks
> at Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara. The Aviara Homeowners Association has acquired these weeks through foreclosure for non-payment
> of HOA fees. The inventory will be offered EXCLUSIVELY to Aviara owners on a first-come, first-served basis.
> 
> As we are expecting an overwhelming response to this special opportunity, we wanted to make sure that our current owners are provided
> notice in advance of this e-mail announcement. We feel this will give everyone an equal opportunity to enhance their current portfolio.
> Please mark your calendar for May 14, 2013 at 10:00 a.m. PST and look for the e-mail about the details on this golden or platinum opportunity!




Here are the current Resale Prices posted by Luxury Residence Club Resales (LRCR), the authorized resale broker for Four Seasons Residence Clubs Aviara and Scottsdale at Troon North - http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2013_M05/article_19131.html



> From - http://www.luxuryresidenceclubresal...tinations/Aviara/Currently_Available&id=48231
> 
> *GOLD SEASON OWNERSHIPS* - Weeks 1-23 and 41-52
> January through mid-June / Early October through December
> 2 Bedroom "Lockoff" Villa - Floating, Annual Use
> $4,900 – with FSAC and Club Exchange
> $4,500 – with Club Exchange only
> 
> 2 Bedroom "Lockoff" Villa - Floating, Biennial Use
> Biennial use in odd years only or even years only
> Maintenance fees are 1/2 the annual fee paid yearly
> $3,500 – with FSAC and Club Exchange
> $3,000 – with Club Exchange only
> 
> 1 Bedroom "Stand Alone" Villa - Floating, Annual Use
> $3,000 – with FSAC and Club Exchange
> $2,500 – with Club Exchange only
> 
> *PLATINUM SEASON OWNERSHIPS* - Weeks 24-40
> Mid-June through early October
> 2 Bedroom - Floating, Annual Use
> $11,900 – with FSAC and Club Exchange
> $11,500 – with Club Exchange only
> 
> 1 Bedroom – Floating, Annual Use
> $5,500 – with FSAC and Club Exchange
> $4,500 – with Club Exchange only
> 
> *FIXED PLATINUM WEEKS*
> Guaranteed use during a specific week, i.e., 4th of July
> May also use as floating week subject to standard reservation policies.  For a weekly calendar, click here.
> 2 Bedroom
> $26,900 – Weeks 27 through 32
> $19,900 – Weeks 33 and 34
> $15,900 – Weeks 35 and 36
> 
> 1 Bedroom
> $25,900 – Weeks 29 through 32
> $17,900 – Weeks 33 and 34
> $35,900 – Weeks 35 and 36
> 
> Prices and availability are subject to change without notice.


----------



## NKN

Just curious, as new Marriott owner, do you really find the additional $1000 in MF for Aviara worth it?  What makes it worth the difference to you?  Thanks.  Nkn


----------



## alwysonvac

NKN said:


> Just curious, as new Marriott owner, do you really find the additional $1000 in MF for Aviara worth it?  What makes it worth the difference to you?  Thanks.  Nkn



If pay the TUG Membership dues of just $15, you'll have access to the reviews on the TUG Resort Database and you can read the reviews for yourself to determine why Aviara is ranked #1 on TUG and why it's worth it for some.

TUG Rating and Rankings - http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx
TUG Membership - http://www.tug2.net/tug-pr.html

NOTE: If your TUG membership is current and you're still shown as a Guest, see this link for help - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## GregGH

NKN said:


> Just curious, as new Marriott owner, do you really find the additional $1000 in MF for Aviara worth it?  What makes it worth the difference to you?  Thanks.  Nkn



I started a reply yesterday and trashed it ... lets see if I can add anything ...(apart from the tug fee is a good value )

1) save you money ... look at what you do and make sure you can afford it ...  Once you get to that point in your life when you can spend ... enjoy it ... 

2) have you ever stayed at a Ritz Carlton hotel ... how do you compare that experience to a Marriott ?  This is similar to what you can expect from a Four Seasons experience ( albeit I can argue Four Seasons outclass Ritz or Park Hyatt ... but I may not be a fair judge ... )

3) try it ... nothing beats staying at whatever place you had in mind

4) a place like Aviara takes time to appreciate.  Anyone who only has a week to stay and want to explore will miss a LOT of what Aviara has to offer ... once you stay there for multiple times you can appreciate the level of service they strive for  ... every year we find things ...albeit small things that impress us ... and I think that is a good thing ...

Hope your path allows you to try and enjoy Aviara ...  when we travel - we rarely enjoy a 5 star location ... we think this is one of the best value ways to enjoy a Four Seasons experience ... 

Greg


----------



## NKN

Thank you.  That answer had the type of info I could use the most.  We did stay at a Ritz hotel and loved it.  And my husband is being sent to San Diego a lot on business.  So I have my eye on Aviara.  Thanks again.  Nkn


----------



## scoccermom

*Free High Speed Internet*

We recently stayed at the FSA during the 4th of July.  Service and villas are still top notch.  We own weeks at Newport Coast Villas and there is no comparison to staying a FS!

Unfortunately, service at the adjacent Park Hyatt has gone down a bit.  There is a lack of staff as compared to when it was a FS.  I guess the owner is trying to cut costs as they have recently defaulted on a $180M loan...perhaps it will return as a FS?  Who knows!

One thing to mention is that we were able to connect to the Park Hyatt lobby internet and did not have to pay for high speed internet from our villa.  We were at the summits on the third floor, building 27.

TS prices here have collapsed and I do hope that it will recover...I think that will be the case when owners are able to rent their weeks for a decent ROI, say 10% or more.  But I do not know of a TS that has ever appreciated and understand that we shouldn't look at them as investments....perhaps others can share.


----------



## schwma

Hello fellow FSA Owners.  I'm brand new here.  I just purchased 2 Platinum weeks at Aviara.  After having visited for a weekend with friends who spend the month of July there every year, I fell in love with the property.  Growing up, we had a beach house at Seabluff in Leucadia, and looking out over Batiquitos Lagoon and La Costa Ave. brings back many fond memories.  I'm quite excited to a part of Four Seasons Residence Club and look forward to the fun times that await.  

Any tips for this newbie would be most appreciated, although thankfully the friends who invited me have been FSA Owners since 2001 and promised to show me the ropes.  

mark


----------



## Love2TS

NKN said:


> Just curious, as new Marriott owner, do you really find the additional $1000 in MF for Aviara worth it?  What makes it worth the difference to you?  Thanks.  Nkn



Having stayed at both Newport Coast and Four Seasons in Carlsbad, we eventually decided to buy at FSA. There are some differences, not sure whether they are definitely worth the 1k in annual maintenance fees. The main deciding factor was the fact that we could have our dog along all the time at FSA and the joy that the family gets from that is worth it all..to us.


----------



## GregGH

Been a while posting ...  there is a thread on Ritz ( link here ...  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175113  ) were I replies with a link to Aviara resales ... then I figured I should post here as well ... http://www.luxuryresidenceclubresal...tinations/Aviara/Currently_Available&id=48231

What a great time if you can afford it ( don't borrow - save for it ).  

Other points ... Love2TS mentions if 4S worth is ... Kag wrote this .. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1379043&postcount=36   I appreciate his views ...

Stop me if you see a Golden Retriever being walked in Jan-March time at Aviara ... like I was last year ... this year we are going Meadows ...as a long time Summit user ... and if you like wine -- knock on the door.

Greg
ps - have friends who bought houses in Naples & surrounding area ...wow is a house there expensive ... all of a sudden Aviara seems a great deal.   The extra costs these guys pay ... is crazy and Naples is not even a pretty area ... no were near Carlsbad ..but then I love hills.  I just hate them on a golf course.


----------



## zentraveler

*Westin St. John vs Marriott Frenchman's Cove?*

Not sure exactly where to post this so am starting here at home .

Since we are from California we tend to do our Jan/Feb traveling in Hawaii but are going to branch out (hopefully) for 2015 and trade our FSA time for the Virgin Islands. 

Any input as to which of these resorts would be better to request from II? They both look lovely but since we know nothing about that part of the world (unlike Hawaii where we know all of the islands and the resorts pretty well) I am not sure how to think about ranking them. Any ideas? Or any ideas about places that might be better other options trades for FS? [Would be trading a 1BR or studio, but suspect 1BR the better move.]


----------



## GregGH

Hi ZT

Wonder if you would be a good 'test' case to look at the other hi-end trading companies like Registry Collection ... I see they have a re-designed web site ( been a long time since I have looked -they allow guests to look ) and they list some yachts as options ...that is a sweet way to do the VI's ( done the VI's 3 times on a yacht some time ago in my sailing days )

Aviara was 'unofficially' accepted as trades ...if that still exists ?

Greg
ps- link for Registry Collection
ps- Preferred Residence is part of II ( asking - not telling .. TUG link here ...anyone expand on this ??

extra links for Carlsbad news .... click here  on streets  ...Ok - I could be shovelling snow right now - but decided to add yet MORE links for Carlsbad ...I watched the link of liveable streets (something my  home town in Canada could learn from) and subscribed to youtube channel ...as an owner the longer you keep going there the more you want to know ( for me at least ) ...I will have to watch more on the trails ...


----------



## alwysonvac

zentraveler said:


> Not sure exactly where to post this so am starting here at home .
> 
> Since we are from California we tend to do our Jan/Feb traveling in Hawaii but are going to branch out (hopefully) for 2015 and trade our FSA time for the Virgin Islands.
> 
> Any input as to which of these resorts would be better to request from II? They both look lovely but since we know nothing about that part of the world (unlike Hawaii where we know all of the islands and the resorts pretty well) I am not sure how to think about ranking them. Any ideas? *Or any ideas about places that might be better other options trades for FS?* [Would be trading a 1BR or studio, but suspect 1BR the better move.]



FS is offering more options with Four Seasons Accommodations Credits (FSAC) again 

November 2013 Newsletter - http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2013_M11/article_19343.html
August 2013 Newsletter - http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2013_M08/article_19220.html
May 2013 Newsletter - http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2013_M05/article_19134.html
February 2013 Newsletter - http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2013_M02/article_19015.html


----------



## GregGH

Hi

Thanks to the Mod's for adding a couple of links to the FIRST Page ... my links for the layout floor plan and the resort updated and thus broke  ... so I grabbed them and set them into scribd.com ...so they stay static ... check them out if you will.

Anyone tried the 'members only' discussion board ?  It is a tough act to get enough member to use ... time will tell.

I see there is a members meet in Jan 22 & Feb 19th ( both Wed's at the Meadows lobby at 5:00-6:00pm ) drop by and ask ...who is Greg ...  March dates not yet posted.

Greg


----------



## GregGH

Been quiet from other owners posting here ???    Have been waiting for 'official' notice on Meadows closing for Jan-Feb-March of 2015 while they build a restaurant and spa ... makes all those trying to swap into 'Heaven' just a bit harder ...  anyone not having a reservation for this time ...get it in now ... will be 'cozy' and busy in Summit for J-F-M in 2015 ...  this has been 'local' knowledge for a few weeks here

Still here for a few more weeks ..someone please warm up the rest of USA & Canada ...

Greg


----------



## Beefnot

Have they ever upgraded to HDMI cables between the playstations/DVD player and the TV?  When I was there in Dec 2012, I was appalled that we had to watch low-def movies.  Surely the owners would spend an extra 25 cents on their MFs, if that, to get a 480p picture.  Better yet, how about an extra $1 for a cheap bluray player?


----------



## Perrygirl

*Need help buying resale Four Seasons*

Just want to trade within the Four Season Family.  Is it a point system like Hyatt? Does anyone have a points chart? Can one platinum FSA trade for another like Aviara for Troon. I DO NOT WANT TO USE INTERVAL. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Steve

Perrygirl said:


> Just want to trade within the Four Season Family.  Is it a point system like Hyatt? Does anyone have a points chart? Can one platinum FSA trade for another like Aviara for Troon. I DO NOT WANT TO USE INTERVAL. Thanks for your help in advance.



Unless you buy from the approved Four Seasons resale agency, Luxury Residence Club Resales, you cannot exchange internally and you must use II.  That said, good internal exchanges through Four Seasons are not that easy to come by.  Forget about trying to get holidays or prime platinum weeks at either Aviara or Scottsdale.  I have found that exchanging through II is actually much easier, especially for Aviara.  There is no points system.  It is strictly week for week.

Steve


----------



## Perrygirl

*Luxury  Residence Club website gone*

Thanks for reply but this website is gone.


----------



## Steve

Perrygirl said:


> Thanks for reply but this website is gone.



It works for me.  Try this:

http://www.luxuryresidenceclubresales.com/

Steve


----------



## schwma

*Summits Pool*

I'll be spending my kickoff initial visit to FSA the last two weeks in July with my spouse.  Question about the Summits pool:  Are they strict about the hours (especially if you have no children and are quiet)?  I enjoy evening jacuzzi and a leisurely soak in the pool when it's quiet.


----------



## GregGH

schwma said:


> I'll be spending my kickoff initial visit to FSA the last two weeks in July with my spouse.  Question about the Summits pool:  Are they strict about the hours (especially if you have no children and are quiet)?  I enjoy evening jacuzzi and a leisurely soak in the pool when it's quiet.



Hi

Pool hours are 7:00am to 11:00pm ... did you want to go after that ?  Skinny dip..

I can't comment on July but we sure  saw a big difference the spring break weeks vs most weeks in Feb ... I am assuming there are a bunch of kids in July ...but do not know this first hand ... If you like the entire place to yourself ... come in Jan or Feb ( skip presidents week )

Point on HDMI cable earlier ....they have extra HDMI cables in both studio & living room.

Now - to the letter on golf from Park Hyatt to FS ... no more weekly rate .. hmm ...was at  a social party a few weeks back with Aviara golfers and some course staff ... they seems to think 30-40% of play on course was Residence members ... Hyatt is sure pissed over FS starting t build their own restaurant and spa ( I imagine ) ...but it does seem Hyatt will also suffer the loss of play.  Note - for me the 7 day golf rate never worked as I can't golf  that much (and stay married) ...so it doesn't impact me much.  I like the Crossings for golf and with a Crossing Club card golf is very reasonable and - boy - does my handicap shoot up after playing there 10 times  .... also been told the Del Mar CC is a very nice place and got hi marks from the golfers I spoke with at various owners meetings this year.

Greg


----------



## presley

GregGH said:


> FS starting t build their own restaurant and spa ( I imagine ) .



I didn't know they were doing this.  Where is being built?  Do you have any idea what the timeline is?


----------



## alwysonvac

presley said:


> I didn't know they were doing this.  Where is being built?  Do you have any idea what the timeline is?



Here's what was posted on the owner's website



> *Post Date: Tuesday, February 25, 2014*
> 
> _Four Seasons Aviara announces a new, on-property restaurant and spa coming soon to owners.
> 
> Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara is proud to announce that beginning January 2015, construction will commence on a new spa and restaurant on the Aviara property.
> 
> We are excited about this significant addition and are confident that the end result will greatly enhance the Residence Club owner and guest experience. Nevertheless, we are also keenly aware that the project is a considerable endeavor that may, at times, result in some minor inconveniences. We think Arnold Palmer put it best when he said "The road to success is always under construction"!
> 
> With that said we’d like to inform you that during the restaurant construction phase — from January 2 through March 31, 2015 — the Meadows lobby area, fitness center, locker rooms and pool area will all be closed. In addition, all Meadows guest rooms will also be closed during this period so as not to infringe upon our guests’ comfort and enjoyment.
> 
> We will continue to operate all services — including our activities program, our food and beverage services and guest reception — from the Summits Village.
> 
> We appreciate your understanding and are excited to share with you more details regarding the restaurant and spa in the near future. _


----------



## schwma

GregGH said:


> Pool hours are 7:00am to 11:00pm ... did you want to go after that ?  Skinny dip..


Skinny dip... LOL  Tempting, but I'd run the risk of being harpooned!  
I doubt I'd want to swim after 11:00 P.M., but I asked because the Summits Pool Details on the owners' site indicates the hours are sunrise to sunset.  I overlooked the Meadows pool hours.  Good to know at least that pool is open at night.  
Thanks for answering, Greg!  
Mark


----------



## EMMISE

*Recent stay at aviara*

Kia Classic took over resort.  News as of Monday FS Residence club owners no access on tennis courts and no privileges for rates at golf course.

Jan 2 thru Mid April close down Meadows to renovate with new restarant and health club with all amenities.

I heard some news regarding FS and Park Hyatt lawsuit??  supposedly Park Hyatt wanted a $ 50 dollar daily resort fee added to each unit to extend the privilege of paying hourly court fees.  Thank you FS for not accepting this offer
and look forward to the renovations in 2015.

Best local restarants we always count on go to restarants are Bistro West and Via Italia in Encinatas.


----------



## schwma

EMMISE said:


> Best local restarants we always count on going to are Bistro West and Via Italia in Encinatas.


I love restaurant recommendations and will definitely check them out.  (That chicken pot pie at Bistro West [Yelp photo] speaks to me.  
A very special Italian restaurant I've been going to for many years is Firenze Trattoria in Rancho Santa Fe.  I highly recommend it.

http://firenzetrattoria.com

http://www.yelp.com/biz/firenze-trattoria-encinitas


----------



## Love2TS

EMMISE said:


> Kia Classic took over resort.  News as of Monday FS Residence club owners no access on tennis courts and no privileges for rates at golf course.
> 
> Will miss the tennis court privileges..


----------



## Pomme

Kindly suggest

I am interested in FS Aviara, and wonder about the price. Is the price of the week are lower because of the maintenance cost is so high? 

As I see many people actually manage/make money out of their weeks. It's hardly possible to do that with this place, correct? I see people renting out this place only a bit more than what they pay for the maintenance fee. 

For me, if I"m really not that rich, renting from owner would be much cheaper? 

If I buy, every other year week, can I split it to use 3/4 nights each year?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## presley

Pomme said:


> Kindly suggest
> 
> I am interested in FS Aviara, and wonder about the price. Is the price of the week are lower because of the maintenance cost is so high?
> 
> As I see many people actually manage/make money out of their weeks. It's hardly possible to do that with this place, correct? I see people renting out this place only a bit more than what they pay for the maintenance fee.
> 
> For me, if I"m really not that rich, renting from owner would be much cheaper?
> 
> If I buy, every other year week, can I split it to use 3/4 nights each year?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.



Just posting another idea based on my findings.  You could get a resale week in low season for only a couple thousand dollars.  The MFs are about $2500./year.  If you don't mind exchanging, you can buy Shell points or Worldmark and exchange in a couple times per year for about half of that $2500.  Exchangers cannot bring dogs.  So, if you are looking at bringing your dog, you need to rent or buy there.

Renting from an owner is overall the cheapest way to go.  You can rent from the resort, but I think the 2 bedroom units are over $700./night.


----------



## Pomme

What is the chance of exchanging? I own Marriott and exchanging through II is no chance at all.


----------



## alwysonvac

Pomme said:


> What is the chance of exchanging? I own Marriott and exchanging through II is no chance at all.



It's best to place an ongoing search request for Aviara. When Aviara weeks become available in II, they don't sit out there for long. The one & two bedroom units are snapped up in minutes especially after a TUG sighting is posted. 

You shouldn't have a problem getting an Aviara week using your Marriott. I just won't count on an exchange during Spring Break (mid March thru April) or Summer (late June thru mid Sept) at Aviara however few weeks do show up from time to time  

I suggest searching the TUG sightings forum to get an idea of the weeks that have been available via II - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3 (NOTE: must login as a TUG member to view the sightings forum). 

For example, see this Aviara sighting thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199682&highlight=aviara


----------



## Beefnot

I snagged one thanks to a sighting about a year and a half ago.


----------



## GregGH

alwysonvac said:


> It's best to place an ongoing search request for Aviara. When Aviara weeks become available in II, they don't sit out there for long. The one & two bedroom units are snapped up in minutes especially after a TUG sighting is posted.
> 
> You shouldn't have a problem getting an Aviara week using your Marriott. I just won't count on an exchange during Spring Break (mid March thru April) or Summer (late June thru mid Sept) at Aviara however few weeks do show up from time to time
> 
> I suggest searching the TUG sightings forum to get an idea of the weeks that have been available via II - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3 (NOTE: must login as a TUG member to view the sightings forum).
> 
> For example, see this Aviara sighting thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199682&highlight=aviara



Hi

Remember that next Jan-March will be IMPOSSIBLE to exchange into ... as only the Summits is open as Aviara build the Restaurant & Spa in the Meadows ...

Overall we meet more exchangers in Jan or early Feb .... after that it really dries up ...

Pomme - yes you can split a week into 3 and 4 day units ... there is a fee ..a lot of Los Angeles people do this  ... ( that was a question asked earlier ).  Have you stayed at Aviara yet?   Rent a week and try it ... there  is a learning curve and the more times you are there the more you understand and appreciate the stay.  It took us a few times before we realized that we can set the maid service time ... once we knew what we had ..we set our schedule to do what we would normally do and we liked it because it made us not waste too much time.


----------



## alwysonvac

GregGH said:


> Hi
> 
> Remember that next Jan-March will be IMPOSSIBLE to exchange into ... as only the Summits is open as Aviara build the Restaurant & Spa in the Meadows ...


Impossible NO. Less availability most likely.
Exchanges for Jan - Mar are already starting to popup - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210119


> Overall we meet more exchangers in Jan or early Feb .... after that it really dries up ...


The TUG sighting forum which has several years of postings shows that's not true including the link I provided in my previous post above 

_JMHO Pomme... I would try to exchange into Aviara (assuming giving up your timeshare week is cheaper than renting a week at Aviara). TIP: If you don't have a timeshare week to spare and you can travel last minute, rental prices sometimes drop as you get closer to the check-in date._

Good Luck


----------



## GregGH

alwysonvac said:


> Impossible NO. Less availability most likely.
> Exchanges for Jan - Mar are already starting to popup - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210119



Good point ...   availability is only for studio units in Jan-March 2015 ... but never the less I am surprised that these show! ...  I assume ( my flaw ) that readers want a 2 bbd unit.   Note to Pomme ..you can split into 3 & 4 ... or ... into 1bbd and a studio ... not sure if you can do both at same time ...

As for exchangers after Mid Feb ...it is only the  people we meet for the past 7 years of going there ... so I accept I have not talked with everyone .. but we try ..  Not trying to fight ...just the more popular the travel period - the more the owners use them ( in general).

I really  miss that Carlsbad weather ... cold & raining here ...

Greg


----------



## Pomme

Thanks a lot for all your kind advise.

I do own one week at marriott phuket beach club, which I already deposited to II already. I do want to try Aviara by exchanging via II, as you all suggested that I try it first. 

*I will check out the sighting thread. What they post there is the member search through II? Seen with Marriott - mean the person who owns marriott trying to search and seen with FS - mean the FS owner only can see? *

I am from Thailand, so everything has to be planned well in advance. Last year I stayed at Marriott Newport Coast for a week, then a hotel in Carlsbad for another week.


----------



## alwysonvac

Pomme said:


> Thanks a lot for all your kind advise.
> *I will check out the sighting thread. What they post there is the member search through II? Seen with Marriott - mean the person who owns marriott trying to search and seen with FS - mean the FS owner only can see? *



Some timeshares have a preference period in Interval International which provides them priority access to II exchange availability at their home and sister resorts before exchange inventory is made available to all II members.  Marriott, Starwood, Four Season have this preference period. 

On the TUG sighting forum, we use the term "seen with" to tell folks what type of week we were using when we saw availabiliy.  However it doesn't mean all weeks are only available to those members. Some or all weeks could be available to everyone.
_NOTE: You can't tell online which weeks are under the preference periods and which weeks are not. _ 

Sometimes I'll search online with my Four Seasons week to see if anything is available within the preference period and then go back to search with WorldMark week as a comparison. For example: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=690510&postcount=8


----------



## Pomme

Thank you very much for the explanation. Will keep looking.


----------



## GregGH

things to do .... with the poor attitude of Park Hyatt ... here is an interesting link to try ... and avoid the Hyatt ...

http://sdnedc.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/SDNEDC_Brewery_Map-List_web_links1.pdf

Had not realized this was as big as it was ...saw this from this link ...

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/aug/06/craft-breweries-north-county-hops-highway/


----------



## SunLover2

*Got a Studio w/Kitchenette 9/11-18/2015*

California Here We Come!
I've had deposited weeks to use and saw so many rave reviews on FSA that I thought I'd go ahead and try for it.
September 2015 our youngest will be starting college and I'll need a diversion.
Looking forward to it - I better read all these threads 
I feel slightly jipped because our deposit was a 3 bedroom house and we're only getting a studio but it will just be the two of us and I think the location may offset the size of the unit. At this point I am just happy to have something to look forward to and to use a deposited week.


----------



## alwysonvac

SunLover2 said:


> California Here We Come!
> I've had deposited weeks to use and saw so many rave reviews on FSA that I thought I'd go ahead and try for it.
> September 2015 our youngest will be starting college and I'll need a diversion.
> Looking forward to it - I better read all these threads
> I feel slightly jipped because our deposit was a 3 bedroom house and we're only getting a studio but it will just be the two of us and I think the location may offset the size of the unit. At this point I am just happy to have something to look forward to and to use a deposited week.



Unless you need those exact date, I would hold out a little longer for a one or two bedroom. Just make sure you setup your ongoing search and be very flexible on your travel dates.


----------



## Steve

I love Four Seasons Aviara, but the studio units are basically luxury hotel rooms.  The kitchenette is very minimal.  You really can't cook anything or eat more than a snack in the room with what is provided.  If you are okay with that, then you can have a wonderful vacation.  If, however, you are feeling bad about giving up a larger unit, then you may be disappointed as these studios don't offer much more than a super nice hotel room.  I'd also hold out for a one or two bedroom.

Steve


----------



## Wildcat 72 in Scottsdale

*Why are there rental units avaialble when owners want to reserve and can't*



GregGH said:


> Hi Kage
> 
> FS still owns some unsold units ...  assuming they get 100% minus their annual fees ?   Just a guess.  In addition looking at last years P&L's - there is  a credit for RENTAL INCOME shown - approx $163k or $24/2bbd unit or $20 on a 1 bbd unit as a credit ( pulled from assessment details ). There is a larger credit for 'other income' for whatever that is ...  re-read the annual meeting - but we only get bullet -points - wonder if any TUG's went to annual meeting?
> 
> Greg



It mystifies me that FSA always seems to have rental inventory when there is no owner usage inventory.  Why is that?
Also why hasn't the value of accommodation credits ever been increased?  They certainly have increased rental prices there.


----------



## GregGH

Wildcat 72 in Scottsdale said:


> It mystifies me that FSA always seems to have rental inventory when there is no owner usage inventory.  Why is that?
> Also why hasn't the value of accommodation credits ever been increased?  They certainly have increased rental prices there.



Hi Wildcat ... and welcome to TUG

Points for others reading this ... the quote from myself to Kage is an old one (unsure what year ) ...rental income per unit is several times that as per 2015 budget owners received a few days ago.  And I also see 'other income' similar but I am unsure what is in that bucket.

So WildCat ..when were you looking to come  that  was booked?  

From day 1 (circa 2006)  we were told by others that the 'resort credit' wasn't your best value and try other options if you can.  Have you been a owner long?

Anyways - glad you found TUG ... always a source of good info.

Greg


----------



## chalucky

*It looks like war*

Not an owner but I think we have stayed here more than fifteen times over the past 7 years.

Checked in yesterday for a 2BR. They spent ALOT of time telling my wife the new rules. Nothing is shared anymore with main (Park Hyatt hotel). No gym, 
no pool, no gameroom. They will charge you for parking if you park there so they suggested we use the shuttle if we didn't want to walk. New fences prevent you from meandering into hotel from access road.

New partnerships/discounts for golf and tennis access at La Costa which is a plus.

Villas are great but if I was an owner who bought under the pretense that the hotel and villas were "connected" , I think I might be pretty unhappy.


----------



## GregGH

chalucky said:


> Not an owner but I think we have stayed here more than fifteen times over the past 7 years...........(snip) .....Villas are great but if I was an owner who bought under the pretense that the hotel and villas were "connected" , I think I might be pretty unhappy.



Well for owners you just ripped off the scab on the wound ...ouch ...most of what you say is old history but in true 'Hyatt' style they are becoming even more of a dick-head organization ( things like FS staff parking or Owners golf packages ).  This is a  process to work thru and will take time.  The Four Seasons organization hasty strong for the HOA from day one with many un-noticed items like stand alone  phone system when the Hotel was separated.

The upcoming new Restaurant and Spa that is starting in Jan and due for April is another example of how we work thru this.  

Sometimes things are what they  are ... if OWNERS are still unhappy ... then time to move on.  I as an owner look at my weeks with a 5 year plan and there will be a time for me to change ... and sure I miss that hotel . .. but it is what is ... and deal with it.

In the meantime I do what I can to avoid any Hyatt. These guys have been ...well... I gave you the technical term for them above.

It will be interesting to see impact on golf course as a large percentage of the use came from Residence Club members ( new mgmt of course just announced ... ?? )    ... Hyatt seems bent of being mean spirited regardless of what it costs them in the long run.  Time will tell.  

History will judge the Four Seasons Management as fair and balanced ... what you would expect from Four Seasons as a company.  Also the background company ( Broadreach ) who owns the Hotel property is a major part of the 'attitude' as they struggle to be a ....well ...use the  same term as Hyatt.

Greg

ps-just got back from a week at FS Punta Mita - added some notes in that thread.


----------



## GregGH

Hi

anyone tried the new layout for Resort reviews ??  Found a few coding bugs that I think Brian has corrected ....

BUT ...

Still have an issue  ...here is copy of note set to 'manager' of Aviara TUG2 page ...

Any comments form other owners >

Regards
Greg ( here on week 2 of 10 )
=============================================
Hi
I still think this resort needs to have 'Park Hyatt" reference REMOVED.  As an owner I find any mention of the Park Hyatt offensive.

How do we flag photo's for the resort that are NOT correct....  some are of the Hotel ( now a Park Hyatt ) and now is from ??? damm if I know
#1 has the old counter tops - before the renovation
#3 & 4 are from the hotel ...please remove
#10 is the hotel
#12 ...no here ...not sure were this is a pic of ??
#1   17  20 21 & 22 are the hotel ...please remove


----------



## GregGH

Had a private message from Frank on this  .... Hi Greg, We are thinking of buying a resale at FSA. Do you know anything about their point and exchange system.


Went to reply and thought ..why not share with all .. and other followers have points to add to make it even better ... that is the strength of a message board!

So ...here goes ...
1) never buy Four Seasons if you want to trade with Marriotts or Westin's ... but there are some options to trade into hi end fractionals ...

2) Aviara &  Troon is  Scottsdale were a initial test for FS ..they quickly found out that even more expensive options ( Vail, Punta Mita, Costa Rica & Jackson Hole ) made more sense.  We traded a week ( paid the upgrade to a 3 bbd - way over the top unit that my daughter still  talks about as being the best week ever ) at Punta Mita ( north of Puerto Vallarta ) ..but we enter a draw and sometimes you win and sometimes you don't.  Be sure to buy from an 'approved' reseller to be eligable for these draws ...  never expect Christmas or Easter for the draws ...what these owners paid for their fractional ... you get the 'leftovers' ... for us that was  early Dec ...and loved it ... OMG ... still remember the 36' wide sliding glass walls we slide open every day and the plunge pool on the baloney. 
   What blew me away in Punta Mita were how few fractional condo units there were in this big complex ... a vast majority are wholly owned by some lucky few.

3) resale prices are indicative of the economy ( like way down )  ... and as I have said before for us this is overkill but the least expensive way to enjoy the quality standards of a 'Four Seasons' resort.  There is a huge difference between here and the 'others' ... some Tug'ers understand that and other's don't  ... and so be it...
   A good test ..is if you love to fly business class when you find 'good value' tickets ... if you never fly business class ....then maybe other Time Shares are for you ( with cramped and weak service ).

Life is short ... plan well but enjoy it while you can ....

Any other comments ....

Regards

Greg


----------



## frankieray

*Four SeSons purchas*

Thanks Greg for the info. Love to fly business class. So should we buy a one or two bedroom at Aviara?  The one bedroom is huge 1,300square feet, but is it good for trade?  Also this Elite Alliance cost$395 a year plus MF.  Can you trade without belonging to Elite or is it well worth the money to belong?


----------



## chalucky

*One more thought*

You may need to buy two units in order to get any sort of preference for choosing your reservation week. Maybe Greg can advise you on this, but the approved reseller went on and on about this with us when we were considering buying.


----------



## GregGH

Hi Frankie

I am not a good source on trading as we buy and use apart from the lottery to exchange within the FS system.  Maybe others can add more.  

The point of 2 units is you get to reserve 13 months out with multiple units ( vs 12 with a single reservation ).  Again I am spoiled as we start in Jan for our weeks and Jan is a very weak demand month.

Greg


----------



## SunLover2

*Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara - Request a Unit?*

Hello -
We have an upcoming reservation at Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara through an II Exchange 9/11-18/2015. Our Confirmation says "Studio or Hotel-Type, 1 Bath. And the Unit # is 0BED - that makes me a little nervous. I'm hoping we will get at least a Studio or one bedroom unit. I was going for the location and am excited, however we did exchange a 2 bedroom unit in this transaction.
I have never been in a position where I was interested in knowing whether I should request a unit - by either size or location - but think I may need to in this case. What do TUGGERS think? Any owners with some inside information for me?


----------



## presley

SunLover2 said:


> Hello -
> We have an upcoming reservation at Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara through an II Exchange 9/11-18/2015. Our Confirmation says "Studio or Hotel-Type, 1 Bath. And the Unit # is 0BED - that makes me a little nervous. I'm hoping we will get at least a Studio or one bedroom unit. I was going for the location and am excited, however we did exchange a 2 bedroom unit in this transaction.
> I have never been in a position where I was interested in knowing whether I should request a unit - by either size or location - but think I may need to in this case. What do TUGGERS think? Any owners with some inside information for me?



The studios are pretty nice there, but if your confirmation says studio, you cannot count on getting a one bedroom. I do not believe they have any "hotel" rooms there. I think they are all 2 bedroom lockouts. If you use Etrade, you need to remember to log in every day to look for inventory for a larger unit if you want a full kitchen and fireplace and a bedroom.


----------



## SunLover2

Thanks presley - I think we'll be fine in the "Studio" - it's just the two of us and we'll be out an about most of the time. I've used Etrade several times and unfortunately I didn't get it on this trade (dumb me). Actually spoke w/someone at the resort who said they could possibly upgrade us to a 1 bdrm villa for an additional $175/night charge - ha! My husband won't go for that! Excited to visit the area! I'll post a review for sure


----------



## Epiphany

*FS owners question*

I am looking into FS either Troon or Aviara,I beleive I noticed several members own both. Looking for input, which one you like best and why, plus pros and cons. So what I am looking for, a place I can drive to, so Scottsdale or Carlsbad are ok. Scottsdale closer, I already live in AZ. I like the Abilty to split the week into a two separate 3 and 4 day vacations ( I have also considered Hyatt Pinon for this reason too). I have a child age 11. I noted Troon is much smaller so harder to trade into, wonder if I purchssed Troon if I can easily exchange into Aviara? Especially during a school break? Any thought would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SunLover2

I'm at FSA - Carlsbad now as a trade in with a deposited II unit. This place is OUT OF THIS WORLD fantastic! Most of the owners I've spoken with here come here, don't trade. I'm feeling very lucky to have gotten this vacation. Will post a review when I'm home. Advice to Epiphany would be buy where you want to vacation and buy resale!


----------



## SunLover2

I posted a new review of FSA and also sent a message to the TUG folks regarding how this resort is listed on TUG. The Park Hyatt portion of the name they have in the listing should be dropped. They are totally separate entities. Four Seasons Residence Club - Aviara (Carlsbad, CA) was THE NICEST place we have ever stayed. I believe if you are an owner there you can be very pleased with how everything has settled there between the Park Hyatt and FSA. We walked over to the PH and looked around the lobby, etc. but FSA has everything you could ever want on their own property. New facilities at Meadows are outstanding. I would go back in a heartbeat!


----------



## GregGH

Thanks Sunlover for the review.

Points
1) I have tried to get TUG to REMOVE the Park Hyatt name from the title .. they refuse and it does baffle me why.  I also asked that several wrong pictures be removed.   Any help appreciated.
2) your review if very positive ..however...the tennis courts are part of Hyatt and not included with FSA.
3) how things have settled between Hyatt & FSA ... Hyatt has been petty and a bully and as such I have little regard for that company going forward.  FSA has handled each challenge with dignity and professionalism.  Life goes on and the FS Aviara is better as a result ... and a few things still to come.   

the big one ...

4) you loved the Studio ...OMG ....come back and try the full unit ... look forward to your review on that one.  Every time you come back you see little but nice touches you missed the time before.  You also may have had some weather hotter than normal for Carlsbad - this area is blessed with what I think is near prefect weather.

Regards
Greg


----------



## SunLover2

I realized after submitting the review that I didn't even mention the hot tub, fire pit, child's pool and ping pong table at the Summit Pool Area. We had s'mores one night at the fire pit!
Plus (for a fee, of course) there were dogs allowed at this property!!! That gives the resort even more love from me. I missed my pooch but was able to say Hi and pet several who were staying on the grounds. Love!


----------



## presley

SunLover2 said:


> Plus (for a fee, of course) there were dogs allowed at this property!!! That gives the resort even more love from me.



That gives a reason to buy there. If you exchange in through Interval, you cannot bring a dog. If you own there or rent from an owner, you can bring your dog.


----------



## Beefnot

I presume they have upgraded the fixtures in the units since I was there in Dec 2012.  Huge, huge unit, great fireplace, but the faucets were corroded and the dishwasher was quite loud.  The remainder of the resort was fine, but not really any more impressive than Welk or Marriot.  The size of the unit iself (and with 3 bathrooms) was the big differentiator in my opinion.  When the kids grow up, I could see going back again instead of to Welk.


----------



## cali-gal

I'm considering buying a FSA, as we are southern California residents and it would be a nice location for time away without a long flight or drive. We currently own a Marriott Maui property and DRI Kaanapali Beach Club, so a California timeshare would be nice to own. In particular, it would be wonderful to go there for our anniversary. I've never been to the Four Seasons, though I've tried (unsuccessfully) to get an exchange to check it out.  Online it really looks like a lovely property. With the changes that I read are occurring, it sounds like it is more difficult to do an internal exchange, and I'm not sure I understand the internal exchanges. I know I can also exchange through II. I plan to use it and not exchange or rent it out, but I do like to have as much information as possible. If there's anything else that is pertinent to know, I'd appreciate hearing it. 

If this post is better suited for it's own thread, let me know.


----------



## presley

Caligirl, I suggest thoroughly checking it out before you make a purchase. It is the nicest southern California property I've been to, but it is tucked away from the ocean. Unless you are totally smitten by the location and the property, I think you are better off trading in. I don't know why you haven't had success with that. Maybe you are trying for the highest demand seasons?


----------



## chalucky

Agree...it is not only the nicest Socal property I have been to, it is the nicest timeshare I have been to anywhere in the world (and I have been to a lot).

But you need to trade in and check it out. The costs associated with it and the potential challenges of choosing a week you want during summer if you only own one week should be thought out carefully.


----------



## Steve

If you want to stay there in the summer during the peak months of July and August, then you absolutely need to own a minimum of 2 platinum weeks. The reason is that Four Seasons allows multiple weeks owners to book 100% of the weeks a month ahead of single week owners.  (Marriott, in contrast, only allows 50% of weeks to be booked ahead by multiple week owners and saves the remaining 50% for single week owners.)

I echo the remarks of others that the Four Seasons timeshares are the absolutely nicest out there.  (The only one of a different brand that I have stayed at that has been in the same league is the Hyatt Grand Aspen in Colorado.)  However, Four Seasons are not cheap.  They are very expensive and almost any trade through II will be a trade down.  That is important to keep in mind in case you ever want a change of scenery for your vacation.

In addition, the resale values at Aviara have plummeted since Four Seasons lost the management contract for the hotel.  There is an annual gold 2 bedroom week for sale for $900, and a TUGGER offered to give one of these weeks away for free in the recent past.  Platinum weeks have faired a bit better, but continue to drop.  The bottom line:  You can't count on getting your initial investment back when you sell.  

One more thing to consider is that, unless you purchase through Four Seasons approved resale broker, you cannot use the internal exchange at all.  You will be limited to using II, and the only Four Seasons exchange you will be able to hope for is Scottsdale.  

I hope this info helps with your decision.

Steve


----------



## cali-gal

Darn, why wasn't I around when someone was giving his away? Lol. Actually, I did have someone hinting to me he might want to divest himself of his units just to avoid the upcoming maintenance fees, but whether he means it is yet to be determined. 

When I tried to trade in before, I may have looked too late to get a good trade. Im still learning the ins and outs of trading. Unfortunately,  right now our vacation time is limited to just a few weeks since my husband is a college professor and he also teaches summer classes. We've only got three weeks in May/June and two in August. 

I've read a bit about Etrade but am not sure how that works. The particulars of reserving one's unit, as well as how to trade within the system, is confusing to me. Am I to understand that if I only purchase one unit, even if I own platinum, I may not get a unit reserved although that's when I own? How can that be?


----------



## SmithOp

cali-gal said:


> Am I to understand that if I only purchase one unit, even if I own platinum, I may not get a unit reserved although that's when I own? How can that be?




You are only interested in five weeks because of your husbands schedule, if you dont book at the exact minute that the weeks open up they may be taken by others.  If you wait and book late there may only be a few platinum weeks left.  You are only guaranteed a platinum week, not one of the five you want.



Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

SmithOp said:


> You are only interested in five weeks because of your husbands schedule, if you dont book at the exact minute that the weeks open up they may be taken by others.  If you wait and book late there may only be a few platinum weeks left.  You are only guaranteed a platinum week, not one of the five you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



With Four Seasons, even if you call the exact minute the reservations open, you still may not get the one(s) you want.  The reason is that Four Seasons allows multiple week owners to book 100% of the units for any given week before single week owners get a chance at them.  I don't think this is fair, but this is how their system is set up, and it is how they operate.  They have stated that more weeks are owned by multi-week owners than by single week owners, so the chances of amending the policy to set aside a percentage of the units each week for single week owners is virtually zero.

It should also be noted that with Four Seasons, you must make your reservations over the phone.  There is no option to book them online.

Steve


----------



## zentraveler

*Ability to rent part of our Memorial Day week??*

After many years of owning an Aviara gold, 2BDRM lock off week, we are finally actually going to stay at Aviara next year rather than trade for other locations (long story). We have booked our entire unit for the week containing Memorial Day and will have family visiting to use the lock-off, but probably only for 2 of the weekend nights and it seems a bit crazy to just have it sit there the rest of the time. 

Do we have the option to rent the other several nights through TUG or some other source? I know FS rents them when they are unused but have never thought of doing it privately. Don't want to break any rules, but just the 1 BDRM won't be big enough and the 2 BRDM will be too big for most of the week!


----------



## presley

zentraveler said:


> Do we have the option to rent the other several nights through TUG or some other source? I know FS rents them when they are unused but have never thought of doing it privately. Don't want to break any rules, but just the 1 BDRM won't be big enough and the 2 BRDM will be too big for most of the week!



Since it is your owned timeshare, you can rent the days that you won't be using it. If you post in the Marketplace, you can set any price you want. You can also advertise on Redweek, craigslist and anywhere that doesn't charge a lot to list it. 

When it gets down to the last 45 days before check in, if it still hasn't rented, you can post it in the forums rentals, but the maximum nightly rate you can ask for is $100.


----------



## zentraveler

> presley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is your owned timeshare, you can rent the days that you won't be using it. If you post in the Marketplace, you can set any price you want. You can also advertise on Redweek, craigslist and anywhere that doesn't charge a lot to list it.
> 
> When it gets down to the last 45 days before check in, if it still hasn't rented, you can post it in the forums rentals, but the maximum nightly rate you can ask for is $100.
Click to expand...


Thanks presley. I found the rentals section of TUG, but don't see Marketplace...?


----------



## Beefnot

zentraveler said:


> Thanks presley. I found the rentals section of TUG, but don't see Marketplace...?



http://tug2.com/timeshare-marketplace.aspx


----------



## zentraveler

*Help with villa location request at Aviara*

Can anyone make a suggestion about what villa location to request for our first visit to Aviara. Owners for 20 years, but have never actually stayed there, but will be there for the week that includes Memorial Day in our 2 bdrm unit and have also rented 2 studio units for other family. 

Priorities would be parking, BBQ access and quiet and a likelihood that all units could be in the same area. Always nice to have the fitness center and other amenities nearby but less important - we can walk!


----------



## GregGH

zentraveler said:


> ....Priorities would be parking, BBQ access and quiet and a likelihood that all units could be in the same area. Always nice to have the fitness center and other amenities nearby but less important - we can walk!



I think the first item you want is to have the 3 units close ( preferably in same villa complex - please make sure you request this asap with owners services ).  Most villas have 3 levels ( some have 2 ) and many have the upper as a one bedroom unit - leaving the mid and lower floors with two 2 bedroom units ( or lock off to a 1 bedroom and a studio ).  The studio's are very large .. so you can party in the friend's rooms as well...

I am confident you won't find a 'bad' unit.  Some units appeal to some and less so for others ... example would be what level you are on and how you are handle stairs ( but since you said you can walk ...rule that out ) ... and stairs are only for one floor ( up or down ).

Another example of a 'weaker' unit might be ... in the Meadows many units back onto the pool area .. great for some and less so for others.  The scenery from balconies is very nice - but over time you will develop your favourite views.  20 years an owner - think this will come to change once you stay here ... and make this an annual event.

The fitness area's are smaller now and my wife meet people from the Meadows that came up to the Summit for Gym.  But the Meadows has the new Spa and the Restaurant.  

One point lost on many is to request the time you like maid service.  Starts at 9:00 thru 4:00.  Plan your time and activities to have this service as less of a disruption and more of a feature that is missed when you are back home.  We smile at how many put up the do not disturb signs - they have not mastered the system to their max pleasure.

I can't think of many villa's that are far from a BBQ ( or the stand alone Washer Dryer rooms for the studio's ) ... you are typically spoiled here vs. compared to many high density time shares.

Speaking of walking ...a favourite walk is from the Meadows to Summit or visa versa ...the views are fantastic.   Or need a lift - just call ( we always requested the golf carts vs the mini-van's  - the choice as always if yours when at Aviara).

Enjoy
Greg


----------



## alwysonvac

Here are links to the resort map and google map
RESORT MAP -  http://www.fourseasons.com/content/...en/residence_clubs/aviara/residence_club_map/ (NOTE: The BBQ grills are indicated on the map)
GOOGLE MAP - https://www.google.com/maps/place/F...ata=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xf3ced4789d40e70e

Additional Notes
As Greg stated above if anyone has problems with stairs, you'll definitely want to request a street level units (and tell them about the mobility issue). 
This is a dog friendly resort, so if anyone has allergies, please inform them about that as well.
Some folks don't care for the building facing Aviara Parkway due to the road noise.

Keep in mind the resort is built on a hill. The Meadows area is on the lower level. The checkin desk is in the Meadows. The Hyatt Hotel and other sections (Summit & Osprey) are on the upper level. Kingfisher Lane connects the the lower and upper levels.(see videos)
Videos 
Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara - Inside Our Villas - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuF_qbkhxIg
Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara - A Luxurious "Home Away From Home" - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7geW9rl8EY

Have a great time


----------



## zentraveler

> GregGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the first item you want is to have the 3 units close ( preferably in same villa complex - please make sure you request this asap with owners services ).  Most villas have 3 levels ( some have 2 ) and many have the upper as a one bedroom unit - leaving the mid and lower floors with two 2 bedroom units ( or lock off to a 1 bedroom and a studio ).  The studio's are very large .. so you can party in the friend's rooms as well...
> 
> I am confident you won't find a 'bad' unit.  Some units appeal to some and less so for others ... example would be what level you are on and how you are handle stairs ( but since you said you can walk ...rule that out ) ... and stairs are only for one floor ( up or down ).
> 
> Another example of a 'weaker' unit might be ... in the Meadows many units back onto the pool area .. great for some and less so for others.  The scenery from balconies is very nice - but over time you will develop your favourite views.  20 years an owner - think this will come to change once you stay here ... and make this an annual event.
> 
> The fitness area's are smaller now and my wife meet people from the Meadows that came up to the Summit for Gym.  But the Meadows has the new Spa and the Restaurant.
> 
> One point lost on many is to request the time you like maid service.  Starts at 9:00 thru 4:00.  Plan your time and activities to have this service as less of a disruption and more of a feature that is missed when you are back home.  We smile at how many put up the do not disturb signs - they have not mastered the system to their max pleasure.
> 
> I can't think of many villa's that are far from a BBQ ( or the stand alone Washer Dryer rooms for the studio's ) ... you are typically spoiled here vs. compared to many high density time shares.
> 
> Speaking of walking ...a favourite walk is from the Meadows to Summit or visa versa ...the views are fantastic.   Or need a lift - just call ( we always requested the golf carts vs the mini-van's  - the choice as always if yours when at Aviara).
> 
> Enjoy
> Greg
Click to expand...


Thanks Greg and alwaysonvac! Yes, indeed 20 years and it is high time to stay there although 20 years of using it to go to Hawaii has not been bad either.  (My sister owned a big house in Poway until recently and that became the center of gravity for family visits.) Now everyone is excited to come here and happy to have some more info about the lay of the land. Links and videos *very* helpful.

I appreciate the info for figuring out what wuuld work best to request and I figured it was time do that.  And skipping the maid service!?! I can't imagine and I always make time requests at hotels and resorts. Usually it is only a mid-week cleaning - do they come more often here? 

Am very excited to stay here and I suspect you are right that this will become an annual event. Was surprised to be able to book the Memorial Day week fairly late in the game, but am thrilled. There is a 5 month old in the mix now (the first in the family) so it will be fun to be all together. [Not sure if you know this are there cribs to request? I will check with owners services when I call....)


----------



## zentraveler

*Follow-up*

Had a lovely and helpful talk with a woman in Owner Services. Apparently I have good taste in villa locations (thanks to some help from my TUG buddies ) and I had picked out the exact same locations that are apparently the most requested as standing requests from the regulars - 25-29 and 46-47/50-51. It also seemed that the Aviara Parkway is not a requested location and quiet was one of the first things on our list too. 

No idea what the priority is for assignments, but given that we are coming on holiday week, are 1 week owners, and have never stayed there, I don't expect to be anywhere but near the bottom of that list. Sounds like we may end up in Ospray which seems like it would be fine. Looking forward to staying (and they seem not only to have cribs, but baby gear I have never even heard of!)


----------



## GregGH

zentraveler said:


> ........  And skipping the maid service!?! I can't imagine and I always make time requests at hotels and resorts. Usually it is only a mid-week cleaning - do they come more often here?
> 
> ......)



Maid service every day ... for a 2 bbd unit is the better part of an hour ... so if you plan stuff in advance it works better.  People who don't  will put up a 'do not disturb' sign and drive the poor women nuts trying to spot a time to get in and do the work.

Love the video's  - I had not seen them ... 

ps - even the units along Aviara parkway are nice ... our first stay there we in these ... you are 100 feet above street level with nice views of the east.  I think you will like it all ... enjoy.

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac

*Oops Correction*



alwysonvac said:


> Keep in mind the resort is built on a hill. The Meadows area is on the lower level. The checkin desk is in the Meadows. The Hyatt Hotel and other sections (Summit & Osprey) are on the upper level. Kingfisher Lane connects the the lower and upper levels.(see videos)



I just noticed a mistake. It's Blue Heron Place that connects the lower and upper levels. 



> Looking forward to staying (and they seem not only to have cribs, but baby gear I have never even heard of!)


Yes, they have lots of stuff for the small ones - http://www.fourseasons.com/northsandiego/services_and_amenities/family_at_four_seasons/highlights/
I suggest requesting Hypoallergenic bedding. We brought my niece when she was about 18 month old. We had the crib but during the night my sister brought my niece into the bed with them to sleep. My niece had an allergic reaction to the feathered bedding in the middle of the night.


----------



## zentraveler

Thank you both! You undoubtedly know this, but the nearby Von's will deliver orders over $50 (easy to do) and there is Costco not far away. And the restaurant looks very good, so we will certainly not have any issues with food options. 

Really looking forward to our first stay there!


----------



## zentraveler

*Follow-up*

We ended up on the first floor of building 24 and have been very happy here (and we also had two other studio units- one on also on the first floor of 24 and  a second on the upper floor of 23). They clearly tried to accommodate us.

Both had some road noise from the Aviara Parkway with the windows/patio open, but we enjoyed the views and enjoyed being in the Summit. As usual the staff was unfailingly accommodating and the "amenities" for the baby were fabulous. Thanks to all for the advice!


----------



## GregGH

Hi

Been a while .... getting ready for winter stay .... noticed this golf promo ... ( note ... I am no fan of Aviara Golf Course since it is owned by Broadreach Capital ) ... but if you get a good deal ..the maybe you are sticking it to the 'man' ...

https://www.underpar.com/courses/park-hyatt-resort-aviara-golf-club
5 days to go ... from today ... for this deal ...

Personally I love The Crossings at Carlsbad .... and with your tax receipt you get a great 'local' deal and if you are as old and I am ...even better ... a really great course for the price.

I have played an Oceanside course a few times ( found deals in Costco last year ) ... Arrowood is a nice course ... recommend it to all.
https://www.groupon.com/deals/arrowood-golf-course-7

Been a busy year at Aviara .... I see sone 'dog haters' have pushed some rules ... I understand that some dog owners are 'stupid' ....rule changes see OK with me ... I never tried to take our dog to the pool ...but I see I can take her to the outdoor patio at the Meadows ... 

Please ...no love or hate dog comments required ... there are other threads for that ... please ...

Greg


----------



## GregGH

Just a quick note ... looking at 'The Crossings' golf web site and in red letters - they say must be permanent resident to join the Crossing Club ... maybe all things come to an end some time ... oh well ..will see in 2 weeks when I get there and try to renew.

In the mean time ... Costco also has Arrowwood 2 for $80 ... a huge value ... http://www.costco.com/North-San-Diego-2-Rounds-Golf-Package-eCertificate,-CA.product.100312347.html

Regards
Greg


----------



## happymum

Groupon also has Arrowood Golf Course deals : https://www.groupon.com/deals/arrowood-golf-course-7
Also want to mention a restaurant  that I have enjoyed on my last  visits. http://bushfirekitchen.com/la-costa-town/
It is located in La Costa Town Square, less than 10 minutes from Aviara. Cafeteria style ordering, but I found the food very fresh and tasty. Perfect if you wish to pick something up to take back to the unit.


----------



## GregGH

Hi
Been a while since posting... here at Aviara and a lot going on .... new carpet with more under-padding ( but same pattern )  - new TV's - new Internet service and equipment - looking forward to the new leather recliner and replacement for the sofa( pull out beds ) due late Feb ...  there could be more ... stay tuned ...

A friend here on staff told me the recliner is great ... much needed.

Regards
Greg
ps - Dog in signature has gone over the rainbow bridge ... now have a 5 month puppy ...  - been a long time as our last 2 Golden's we 'hand-me-down's"  ...oh the joys of puppy training ... but going well.


----------



## Jayco29D

Has anyone traded Aviara using Elite Alliance? The properties on Elite Alliance look fabulous.


----------



## TravelingMom77

[Duplicate post deleted.]


----------



## GregGH

bump to this thread ...   so what's new ... new furnaces and A/C's in summits ... soft refresh done ( mostly last year ) including nice recliner (doesn't look like a recliner ) and carpet that was replaced by same pattern ( ???why ?? )  ... new wifi ... TV is now Direct TV ( jury out on this ) ... different type of L'Occtaine soap & shampoo etc ... a lot of tree trimming and cutting ( but it doesn't really show - trees sure grow ... weekly owners wine reception on Tue's ( where monthly prior ) ... dog walk done this Spring -down by Unit 52 in Meadows ( along with extra storage for owners wishing to keep more stuff here ) ... locals allowed to use Restaurant ( and they are enjoying it ) and Spa ... there is probably more that I will remember right after I hit the send button..

Greg


----------



## zentraveler

Wonderful update Greg. And this may well deserve a separate post, but has anyone done a Phillips Club (NYC) direct trade recently? We did one a few years back and it was wonderful, and they tried after that and had no luck. Would be interested in direct trade through FSA that anyone has had work.


----------



## jtmaske

I have a strategy question for you long term Aviara owners, if I may ask:  from the standpoint of booking a desirable unit is it better to have a unit deeded to the week and the unit you like most, or to own two random units and then try to book at the 13 month window?  The reason I ask is that the San Diego tax auction website lists half a dozen Aviara units with specific units and weeks, while most ads and eBay auctions typically just list gold or platinum float units and no deed information.


----------



## zentraveler

I could only weigh in as a long term gold week owner who  primarily uses FSA now to trade, so you will get better advice for making on site reservations from those owners. We trade our week annually by splitting our 2 bdrm lock off into two weeks, and have done very well trading through Interval. We have also never had trouble booking weeks during the gold trading season (i.e. not the most desirable holiday and summer weeks). 

I think it depends on your purpose for buying it. FSA has very good trading power.


----------



## alwysonvac

As far as I know, Aviara only sold fixed weeks during Platinum season. Platinum Season runs week 24 - 40 however weeks 26 - 36 were also sold as fixed week. I've attached an old usage calendar which shows the fixed vs float weeks. If you really want a peak week, I would suggest renting from an owner or buying a fixed summer week. 

See this old thread about availability when I used to own Aviara - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/four-seasons-aviara-owner-reservations.173904/


----------



## jtmaske

Thank you both for the insights and perhaps saving me from a terrible mistake with respect to a tax auction bid ....there was a week 51 building 25 on the list, but the taxes have now been paid and the underlying deeded unit it appears is irrelevant to booking a floating week (except for some true fixed summer Platinum weeks)...but there is some educational and due diligence value to looking at the tax assessors website as part of any timeshare purchase of course


----------



## GregGH

Any Golfers out there ... here is a good Costco deal for La Costa ... a friend of mine told me ( and got us  1 )

https://www.costco.com/San-Diego-Go...ertificate,-California.product.100491747.html

Last year I got a deal for Aviara with 2 low cos t replays  ...fun to get a good deal on golf ...

GH


----------



## zentraveler

GregGH said:


> Any Golfers out there ... here is a good Costco deal for La Costa ... a friend of mine told me ( and got us  1 )
> 
> https://www.costco.com/San-Diego-Golf-Package-Two-Rounds-eCertificate,-California.product.100491747.html
> 
> Last year I got a deal for Aviara with 2 low cos t replays  ...fun to get a good deal on golf ...
> 
> GH



Greg, not a golfer, but glad to know that you, and others, still post here! Always happy to know what is current. Enjoy the golf!


----------



## GregGH

Hi to all
Surprised at what nice weeks are available for drawing to Costa Rica & Punta Mita this year  - and even some ski weeks for Jackson Hole ( not so much for Vail ) ..good luck for all who enter the draw - our time at Punta Mita was sweet.

Image is our daughter & son-in-law enjoying sunset from plunge pool off the balcony at Punta Mita


----------



## zentraveler

Can anyone help me understand why these weeks (see below) are priced so low? I do know that there are various reasons why our weeks are less valuable and not more, and we did not get what we were promised when we bought 23 years ago (lots more lock off properties all over the world etc.) but we are still quite happy owning our gold week. This seems baffling to me so I wonder if there is something I don't know about plans for this property??


_
EXCLUSIVE  OFFER, 2020 MAINTENANCE INCLUDED 
FOR AVIARA OWNERS

Dear Owners,

We are pleased to announce an exclusive offer for Aviara Owners who are interested in adding to their ownership.
Only 25 Gold two-bedroom annual intervals are available at this special price.  First use year is 2020.Maintenance fees for 2020 are included in this “all-in” package price.
This offering is available beginning Monday, October 28, 2019, only through the Association’s Designated Broker, TRI 
$4,450 “all-in” package includes:
One Gold season two-bedroom annual interval

All standard closing costs (escrow, title insurance, recording, transfer fees)

2020 use week included (some intervals have reservations already in place)

Pay no maintenance fees until 2021 use year (due December 2020)

Four Seasons Club Exchange privileges transfer_


----------



## Bao Nguyen

Hi everyone, I'm thinking adding Four Seasons.   there are a few eBay listing for Gold season for $1.  Any extra costs beside M/F?  I'm not planning to sign up internval.  Thanks


----------



## GregGH

Hi Everyone
Here at Aviara for a while -- we moved our normal Jan-March weeks for 2021 due to border closure and our habit of driving with our Golden --so we got here Thanksgiving week until late March -- joining up with our 2022 weeks.  Look forward the major redo for the kitchen that is upcoming.  Lots of tree removal going on now.  On site Seasons restaurant has been good but CoVid has the spa closed ( no loss for me    I love this weather here ...so does my Golden.

Greg


----------



## vail

GregGH said:


> Hi Everyone
> Here at Aviara for a while -- we moved our normal Jan-March weeks for 2021 due to border closure and our habit of driving with our Golden --so we got here Thanksgiving week until late March -- joining up with our 2022 weeks.  Look forward the major redo for the kitchen that is upcoming.  Lots of tree removal going on now.  On site Seasons restaurant has been good but CoVid has the spa closed ( no loss for me    I love this weather here ...so does my Golden.
> 
> Greg


Complete kitchen replacement?


----------



## GregGH

vail said:


> Complete kitchen replacement?


That is what we were told ...


----------



## TravelTime

We were just at Four Seasons Aviara. We are owners. It was my first time visiting. I have always read on TUG about how beautiful the units are. Maybe I just had high expectations but the units looked like they needed a major overhaul. It did not look as well maintained as I expected on the inside. The kitchen was poorly stocked. I do not know what the kitchen looked like before but it looked like an average kitchen to me.


----------



## GregGH

TravelTime said:


> We were just at Four Seasons Aviara. We are owners. It was my first time visiting. I have always read on TUG about how beautiful the units are. Maybe I just had high expectations but the units looked like they needed a major overhaul. It did not look as well maintained as I expected on the inside. The kitchen was poorly stocked. I do not know what the kitchen looked like before but it looked like an average kitchen to me.


Hi TravelTime.   ...  what. unit are you in ?   I agree that the kitchen is due for the overhaul as I mentioned above - but for the overall condition of any unit - wow - I am surprised your unit doesn't impress you.  

CoVid was the reason they took out a bunch of kitchen items -- just call to get what you need- they have a list but they have more items ... for example we need more scissors and pots.  The one thing we have to get elsewhere are wine glasses that we 'like'.    If there is anything you need - you just ask.  Best example is one time we switched from Meadows to Summits as a test ... and the new bed was too hard ... a call and we had the softer bed delivered.

We are here in 2721 til end of March - call and drop by for a drink if you have time.

PS - think about scheduling your cleaning time daily - we see a lot of people with 'do not disturb' signs on doors ... just arrange the time you want to be out of the unit for your daily cleaning.

Greg


----------



## TravelTime

GregGH said:


> Hi TravelTime.   ...  what. unit are you in ?   I agree that the kitchen is due for the overhaul as I mentioned above - but for the overall condition of any unit - wow - I am surprised your unit doesn't impress you.
> 
> CoVid was the reason they took out a bunch of kitchen items -- just call to get what you need- they have a list but they have more items ... for example we need more scissors and pots.  The one thing we have to get elsewhere are wine glasses that we 'like'.    If there is anything you need - you just ask.  Best example is one time we switched from Meadows to Summits as a test ... and the new bed was too hard ... a call and we had the softer bed delivered.
> 
> We are here in 2721 til end of March - call and drop by for a drink if you have time.
> 
> PS - think about scheduling your cleaning time daily - we see a lot of people with 'do not disturb' signs on doors ... just arrange the time you want to be out of the unit for your daily cleaning.
> 
> Greg



Thank you for the invitation but we are not there now. We were only there for a week between Christmas and New Years.. We were in Meadows in the second building on the parking lot level. I can’t remember the room number. Thanks for letting me know you can request anything you need. We did request a few things and they brought it to us.


----------



## GregGH

TravelTime said:


> Thank you for the invitation but we are not there now. We were only there for a week between Christmas and New Years.. We were in Meadows in the second building on the parking lot level. I can’t remember the room number. Thanks for letting me know you can request anything you need. We did request a few things and they brought it to us.


Hi

Weather between Christmas and News Years was terrible ...  this area is so much better with the sunshine we have had since then.   If interested you can log in to the Owners web site and read the BofD minutes and see the financial data - this is interesting.  Hopefully CoVid is gone soon and things get back to more normal.

Greg


----------



## otodd

I believe the level of general maintenance continues to be very high, and there is no need for a significant overhaul.

I can confirm housekeeping is good about bringing a laundry basket of items when requested. Restocking the kitchens to their previous robust levels would be welcoming, when possible. The newer blender works great.

The service at Park Hyatt’s Pacific Point lounge bar was horrible. Has anyone experienced there, Ponto Lago or Ember/Rye? Service/food?


----------



## zentraveler

otodd said:


> I believe the level of general maintenance continues to be very high, and there is no need for a significant overhaul.
> 
> I can confirm housekeeping is good about bringing a laundry basket of items when requested. Restocking the kitchens to their previous robust levels would be welcoming, when possible. The newer blender works great.
> 
> The service at Park Hyatt’s Pacific Point lounge bar was horrible. Has anyone experienced there, Ponto Lago or Ember/Rye? Service/food?



We own there also although because we have family in the area don't stay there very much. Have always found it top notch and the staff will get you anything you need. It is, indeed, such a sad change that the Parc Hyatt took over the Four Seasons Hotel. That was such a nice complex and worked so well.


----------

